# Ordering from Steinhart vs. Gnomon



## Minorcollector

I am interested in getting an Ocean 1 and the only places it looks like I can order from are Gnomon and the Steinhart website. After pricing from both places, it looks like the Steinhart website is about $100 cheaper. Does that sound correct? It's about $360 (344 euros with delivery) from Steinhart and $460 at Gnomon. Just want to make sure I'm not misreading something.


----------



## 191145

I just ordered the Ocean 1 with ceramic dial from Steinhart on 12/26/2016. I paid $393.75 USD shipped. They are closed for the holidays and will not be shipping before 01/11/2017. You will get it faster from Gnomon. 
Good luck. I am looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## rosborn

I just ordered the Ocean 44 from Steinhart ($415 USD, with shipping included). Gnomon is selling it for $540 USD, without shipping included. I couldn't believe the price difference either. For a savings of $135 I am more than happy to wait.


----------



## Minorcollector

rosborn said:


> I just ordered the Ocean 44 from Steinhart ($415 USD, with shipping included). Gnomon is selling it for $540 USD, without shipping included. I couldn't believe the price difference either. For a savings of $135 I am more than happy to wait.


Agree, I'll wait. I just wanted to make sure I was reading it right. I'm a little leery about the Euro conversion rate deal, but I can't pass up that watch for less than $400 delivered.


----------



## Brizzybrad

I also just ordered a OT500 directly from Steinhart. With the exchange rate for USD it's a great deal right now. 

Question, Do their watches always come on bracelet? I found the description a bit vague with some pics showing it on the TI band and some in the rubber. I want to make sure it comes standard on the TI.


----------



## sticky

Brizzybrad said:


> I also just ordered a OT500 directly from Steinhart. With the exchange rate for USD it's a great deal right now.
> 
> Question, Do their watches always come on bracelet? I found the description a bit vague with some pics showing it on the TI band and some in the rubber. I want to make sure it comes standard on the TI.


Brad, the T500 comes on a titanium bracelet as standard. The rubber in the photos can be ordered separately by those who want it.


----------



## Eodtech

Minorcollector - 

I have ordered many times from both Gnomon and directly from Steinhart. Although Gnomon runs generally about $100 more, (Depending on the watch obvioulsy) the shipping is included in the order price and you will get it much faster. Also, Gnomon uses DHL and I have never paid a customs fee or any other additional fee after delivery. Steinhart uses FedEx and they charge a shipping fee which again, is generally around $25. If you order from Steinhart there is ALWAYS a customs fee that shows up in the mail several days after delivery. The customs fee is based on the actual Steinhart declared value of the watch, which for me has run approximately $25-50 per order. If you order form Gnomon you will pay a little bit extra on the front end, get it delivered very quickly and not pay any customs fee's afterward. Plus, If you do need an question answered or have an issue with the order, you can email Anders Tan and he WILL respond and address any concern you have immediatly. 

If you order from Steinhart, you will save a little money initially. It generally takes a very long time for the watch or accessories to be delivered compared to Gnomon. Trying to get a question answered or having to deal with a problem with Steinhart can be challenging and extremely frustrating. (A recent example of that is, I ordered a OOVC white dial on Dec 23rd and paid for it immediately the day it was offered on the Steinhart site through my PP account. A day later I got an email stating my order was cancelled by Steinhart). I am sure it was computer mistake since according to their site no one was in the office. But its another thing to have to deal with through email, to Germany, from a company that is extremely slow to respond. Plus they have not given me any information explaining what happened and that my order will be processed and delivered as promised. it's just another thing to deal with and its a pain. Also, you WILL get an addition customs fee in the mail, which isn't a lot, but you have to write a check and send it off to FedEx. 

So to answer your question, if I had a choice of whether to order from Gnomon or directly from Steinhart, I would order form Gnomon everytime. The little bit of extra money is worth it me to get super fast shipping, no issues EVER with processing or accuracy of my order, no customs fees to deal with and a customer service team that is extremely responsive and helpful. It pains me to say that the complaints or criticisms I have of Steinhart is their customer service, inaccurate or wrong orders sent, numerous issues at their facility, extended shipping and response times and the additional customs fee's through FedEx. I have never had any issues with the watches themselves..!!

So lastly, I am in no way affiliated with Gnomon, DHL, Steinhart or FedEx and my personal experiences are based on shipping to California. I am just a guy who buys a lot of watches from both companies. I absolutely LOVE Steinhart watches and will continue to buy them for years to come. But for approximately and very generally, an extra $50 per order from Gnomon, after the FedEx customs fee's are assesed, it seems to me Gnomon is the better choice for a smoother, faster and more stress free transaction. 

I hope that helps and Happy New Year..!!!!


Bob.


----------



## Brizzybrad

Thanks for the detailed info. I will report back if I have any issues with Steinhart. 

Happy new year.


----------



## Minorcollector

Huh? I have never heard of having to pay customs fees. I've ordered watches from Europe before and didn't pay customs separately.


----------



## Chasen KM

Eodtech said:


> Minorcollector -
> 
> I have ordered many times from both Gnomon and directly from Steinhart. Although Gnomon runs generally about $100 more, (Depending on the watch obvioulsy) the shipping is included in the order price and you will get it much faster. Also, Gnomon uses DHL and I have never paid a customs fee or any other additional fee after delivery. Steinhart uses FedEx and they charge a shipping fee which again, is generally around $25. If you order from Steinhart there is ALWAYS a customs fee that shows up in the mail several days after delivery. The customs fee is based on the actual Steinhart declared value of the watch, which for me has run approximately $25-50 per order. If you order form Gnomon you will pay a little bit extra on the front end, get it delivered very quickly and not pay any customs fee's afterward. Plus, If you do need an question answered or have an issue with the order, you can email Anders Tan and he WILL respond and address any concern you have immediatly.
> 
> If you order from Steinhart, you will save a little money initially. It generally takes a very long time for the watch or accessories to be delivered compared to Gnomon. Trying to get a question answered or having to deal with a problem with Steinhart can be challenging and extremely frustrating. (A recent example of that is, I ordered a OOVC white dial on Dec 23rd and paid for it immediately the day it was offered on the Steinhart site through my PP account. A day later I got an email stating my order was cancelled by Steinhart). I am sure it was computer mistake since according to their site no one was in the office. But its another thing to have to deal with through email, to Germany, from a company that is extremely slow to respond. Plus they have not given me any information explaining what happened and that my order will be processed and delivered as promised. it's just another thing to deal with and its a pain. Also, you WILL get an addition customs fee in the mail, which isn't a lot, but you have to write a check and send it off to FedEx.
> 
> So to answer your question, if I had a choice of whether to order from Gnomon or directly from Steinhart, I would order form Gnomon everytime. The little bit of extra money is worth it me to get super fast shipping, no issues EVER with processing or accuracy of my order, no customs fees to deal with and a customer service team that is extremely responsive and helpful. It pains me to say that the complaints or criticisms I have of Steinhart is their customer service, inaccurate or wrong orders sent, numerous issues at their facility, extended shipping and response times and the additional customs fee's through FedEx. I have never had any issues with the watches themselves..!!
> 
> So lastly, I am in no way affiliated with Gnomon, DHL, Steinhart or FedEx and my personal experiences are based on shipping to California. I am just a guy who buys a lot of watches from both companies. I absolutely LOVE Steinhart watches and will continue to buy them for years to come. But for approximately and very generally, an extra $50 per order from Gnomon, after the FedEx customs fee's are assesed, it seems to me Gnomon is the better choice for a smoother, faster and more stress free transaction.
> 
> I hope that helps and Happy New Year..!!!!
> 
> Bob.


Well written, Bob!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Eodtech said:


> Minorcollector -
> 
> I have ordered many times from both Gnomon and directly from Steinhart. Although Gnomon runs generally about $100 more, (Depending on the watch obvioulsy) the shipping is included in the order price and you will get it much faster. Also, Gnomon uses DHL and I have never paid a customs fee or any other additional fee after delivery. Steinhart uses FedEx and they charge a shipping fee which again, is generally around $25. If you order from Steinhart there is ALWAYS a customs fee that shows up in the mail several days after delivery. The customs fee is based on the actual Steinhart declared value of the watch, which for me has run approximately $25-50 per order. If you order form Gnomon you will pay a little bit extra on the front end, get it delivered very quickly and not pay any customs fee's afterward. Plus, If you do need an question answered or have an issue with the order, you can email Anders Tan and he WILL respond and address any concern you have immediatly.
> 
> If you order from Steinhart, you will save a little money initially. It generally takes a very long time for the watch or accessories to be delivered compared to Gnomon. Trying to get a question answered or having to deal with a problem with Steinhart can be challenging and extremely frustrating. (A recent example of that is, I ordered a OOVC white dial on Dec 23rd and paid for it immediately the day it was offered on the Steinhart site through my PP account. A day later I got an email stating my order was cancelled by Steinhart). I am sure it was computer mistake since according to their site no one was in the office. But its another thing to have to deal with through email, to Germany, from a company that is extremely slow to respond. Plus they have not given me any information explaining what happened and that my order will be processed and delivered as promised. it's just another thing to deal with and its a pain. Also, you WILL get an addition customs fee in the mail, which isn't a lot, but you have to write a check and send it off to FedEx.
> 
> So to answer your question, if I had a choice of whether to order from Gnomon or directly from Steinhart, I would order form Gnomon everytime. The little bit of extra money is worth it me to get super fast shipping, no issues EVER with processing or accuracy of my order, no customs fees to deal with and a customer service team that is extremely responsive and helpful. It pains me to say that the complaints or criticisms I have of Steinhart is their customer service, inaccurate or wrong orders sent, numerous issues at their facility, extended shipping and response times and the additional customs fee's through FedEx. I have never had any issues with the watches themselves..!!
> 
> So lastly, I am in no way affiliated with Gnomon, DHL, Steinhart or FedEx and my personal experiences are based on shipping to California. I am just a guy who buys a lot of watches from both companies. I absolutely LOVE Steinhart watches and will continue to buy them for years to come. But for approximately and very generally, an extra $50 per order from Gnomon, after the FedEx customs fee's are assesed, it seems to me Gnomon is the better choice for a smoother, faster and more stress free transaction.
> 
> I hope that helps and Happy New Year..!!!!
> 
> Bob.


I agree with this completely, as my experience is the same......Gnomon is faster by EMS shipping and never had any Customs Surprise by mail later as with FedEx/Steinhart.

What gets my goat most is the $18 "Broker Fee" that FedEx charges on top of the US Customs duty.


----------



## yankeexpress

Minorcollector said:


> Huh? I have never heard of having to pay customs fees. I've ordered watches from Europe before and didn't pay customs separately.


I was the same for dozens of European transactions until Steinhart via FedEx and it has happened twice. Paid additional Broker Fee of $18 each time to FedEx by mail invoice in addition to the US Customs Duty. Ticks me off. Makes Gnomon viable IMHO, for their speed, choice of watches and very fast service.

My record from Asia to the boonies of New England USA is 40 hours from placing order online to delivery to my door with Gnomon via EMS. Friggin' Awesome service.


----------



## 191145

Minorcollector said:


> Huh? I have never heard of having to pay customs fees. I've ordered watches from Europe before and didn't pay customs separately.


I have never paid a customs fee, I know that on the N.Y. tax return you add your tax free purchases so that you can pay New York State tax on the item. It will be another learning opportunity to see what the custom duty fee is. It will be interesting to see what the fee is on $345.00 USD timepiece. 
Thanks for the information.


----------



## N.Caffrey

I just ordered my stienhart ocean 1 legacy from gnomon Thursday night at 10 pm and it showed up yesterday (Saturday) at 11am. I was not expecting it to be here this fast.


----------



## Eodtech

Minorcollector - 

Maybe I am just the lucky one, but every time I order from Steinhart I get the Fed Ex customs fee's afterward. I also have purchased from Europe and the rest of the world with out any additional fee's. I have always just accepted it as the way business is done with Steinhart and FedEx. That why I would rather just deal with Gnomon when I can and if possible. I am not slamming Steinhart as I am sure they are not doing anything wrong whatsoever. But if you can avoid the charges and have a smoother transaction, why not do it?

Thank you Chasen KM  and N.Caffery that is very normal service from Gnomon...


Bob.


----------



## yankeexpress

Eodtech said:


> Minorcollector -
> 
> Maybe I am just the lucky one, but every time I order from Steinhart I get the Fed Ex customs fee's afterward. I also have purchased from Europe and the rest of the world with out any additional fee's. I have always just accepted it as the way business is done with Steinhart and FedEx. That why I would rather just deal with Gnomon when I can and if possible. I am not slamming Steinhart as I am sure they are not doing anything wrong whatsoever. But if you can avoid the charges and have a smoother transaction, why not do it?
> 
> And thank you Chasen KM
> 
> Bob.


Yeah, I blame it on FedEx corporate.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Eodtech said:


> Minorcollector -
> 
> Maybe I am just the lucky one, but every time I order from Steinhart I get the Fed Ex customs fee's afterward. I also have purchased from Europe and the rest of the world with out any additional fee's. I have always just accepted it as the way business is done with Steinhart and FedEx. That why I would rather just deal with Gnomon when I can and if possible. I am not slamming Steinhart as I am sure they are not doing anything wrong whatsoever. But if you can avoid the charges and have a smoother transaction, why not do it?
> 
> Thank you Chasen KM  and N.Caffery that is very normal service from Gnomon...
> 
> Bob.


With $500 watches it's better to pay alittle more to have peace of mind. Gnomon is great will buy from them again.


----------



## Eodtech

I couldn't agree more with that...

Bob.


----------



## sefrcoko

191145 said:


> I have never paid a customs fee, I know that on the N.Y. tax return you add your tax free purchases so that you can pay New York State tax on the item. It will be another learning opportunity to see what the custom duty fee is. It will be interesting to see what the fee is on $345.00 USD timepiece.
> Thanks for the information.


I believe anything under $800 is exempt for duties in the U.S.


----------



## Eodtech

sefrcoko said:


> I believe anything under $800 is exempt for duties in the U.S.


That defiantly didn't apply to me on many occasions. Maybe it was solely a FedEx fee, but I am pretty sure it was a customs fee. Let me see if I still have any of the old paperwork to confirm...

Bob.


----------



## 5 Miler

I have purchased two watches from Steinhart and I had to pay around $20 in USA duties each time. Fedex actually paid them and billed me.


----------



## 5 Miler

I think Gnomon is usually more expensive, but I believe you get your watch a bit faster especially if you are located in Asia and vicinity.


----------



## Eodtech

Well, the only FedEx paperwork I can find at the moment are just the shipping receipts and not the actual charges they asked for. I just ordered an OOVC white dial and It should be here in a few weeks. I can and will keep you posted on the fee's, if any, that I am charged by FedEx when my new watch arrives. Again, it usually takes a few days or a week after the watch is delivered for the fee paperwork to show up...

Bob.


----------



## Minorcollector

Even with a $20 customs fee it is still significantly less expensive to go through Steinhart. i don't mind waiting a little. I recently ordered a Scurfa from England and there were no customs fees. Is this something that only applies over a certain value? The Ocean 1 is less than $400US.


----------



## Eodtech

I think it has more to do with the Steinhart/FedEx arraignment than it does with the actual cost of your item or what region of the world you order it from. Personally, I would rather pay a little more and get a more satisfying and dependable experience. But to each his own and as always, as long as it makes you happy thats all that really matters 

Bob.


----------



## sefrcoko

Eodtech said:


> That defiantly didn't apply to me on many occasions. Maybe it was solely a FedEx fee, but I am pretty sure it was a customs fee. Let me see if I still have any of the old paperwork to confirm...
> 
> Bob.


Perhaps a brokerage fee for FedEx services, but not duties/taxes. The duties ceiling was raised from $200 to $800 early last year.

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.3467632


----------



## Minorcollector

Eodtech said:


> I think it has more to do with the Steinhart/FedEx arraignment than it does with the actual cost of your item or what region of the world you order it from. Personally, I would rather pay a little more and get a more satisfying and dependable experience. But to each his own and as always, as long as it makes you happy thats all that really matters
> 
> Bob.


This will be my most expensive watch purchase by far. $380 from Steinhart or over $500 from Gnomon. I'll be patient.


----------



## Eodtech

I hear you Minorcollector..!! But, as penned by William Langland in the late 14th century or so, "Patience is a virtue". When it comes to getting my new Steinhart in hand, I am sadly less virtuous than I care to admit :roll:

Bob.


----------



## Maddog1970

I have ordered many times from Gnomon and once from Steinhart.

The Steinhart issues are mentioned constantly in the forum - communication and shipping.

Gnomon is super fast, great communication and you pay a little extra for that.......the bulk of my purchases I have got in less than 48hours.

Steinhart shipping depends on where u live....to Canada, they ship thru DHL domestic (not to be confused with DHL express), which bleeds into good old Canada post, which took over 2 weeks.....and the communication is sub-par....I had to ask 3 times for a tracking number!

so really depends on how u value speed and convenance.

if you are ok spending $80-$100 more, but want your watch in 2 days, then Gnomon is the place for you.....if you are okay waiting, and being mostly in the dark about where your watch is, then give the Steinhart route a twirl.


----------



## Minorcollector

Maddog1970 said:


> I have ordered many times from Gnomon and once from Steinhart.
> 
> The Steinhart issues are mentioned constantly in the forum - communication and shipping.
> 
> Gnomon is super fast, great communication and you pay a little extra for that.......the bulk of my purchases I have got in less than 48hours.
> 
> Steinhart shipping depends on where u live....to Canada, they ship thru DHL domestic (not to be confused with DHL express), which bleeds into good old Canada post, which took over 2 weeks.....and the communication is sub-par....I had to ask 3 times for a tracking number!
> 
> so really depends on how u value speed and convenance.
> 
> if you are ok spending $80-$100 more, but want your watch in 2 days, then Gnomon is the place for you.....if you are okay waiting, and being mostly in the dark about where your watch is, then give the Steinhart route a twirl.


I am all about spending 20-25% less and being patient.


----------



## Letto

Another alternative is to contact Peter at toptime.eu. I ordered a ocean one premium blue from him, and it could not have been more professional or friendly. Toptime.eu is listed on steinharts page as a authorized dealer as well. I did not find a single negative comment about top time or Peter. Also, I did not pay a customs fee, and the prices we're exactly the same as steinharts. I will gladly do business with peter again. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Hi Folks

I ordered a OT500 direct from Steinhart on Christmas day and paid immediately by PayPal through the link provided in the order. Funds were taken from my account.

2 days ago i received an email from Steinhart that appeared automated saying that i hadn't paid yet. Triple checked and yes payPal invoice and receipt were all in order. I am assuming that due to the christmas break my funds haven't been processed by a real person at steinhart yet so some time delay kicked in to generate the email. I of course responded by email notifying i had paid.

Tonight i received an email saying my order had been cancelled. Again i am hoping this is due to automation and the Christmas break.

My order status is still listed as "pending" when i log into my account with steinhart online.

Sounds like a couple folks on this thread ordered around the same time as me...are you having a similar experience?

at this point i will wait a couple of days past the 8th and hope it sorts itself out...however not a very encouraging start to my steinhart journey...


----------



## Eodtech

Yes we are. The general consensus is that is a computer mistake since there were so many similar incidents. I personally am just going to wait until they get back form their christmas break. I am sure all will he taken care of when they return 

Bob.


----------



## casablancawatch

*Steinhart vs. Gnomon...$88 difference in the military vintage*

finally went for a steinhart. had gotten a coupon form a major watch website with good discounts on various name brand watches with diver models such as hamilton, oris, mido, etc. since they'd be $1000 down to $800 for what i wanted (a nice submariner look in a quality higher end brand, i already have all the seiko divers and love them). when i checked on the steinhart website i was astounded to see a military vintage for $372 with all fees/etc. due to the low euro. checking on gnomonwatches the price was almost $100 more at $460.

while i wish i'd come across this forum before placing the order with steinhart, for $88 more i likely would have gone with steinhart anyway. i've a damasko pilot with movable bezel, and like many of you probably, have ordered other watches from Germany with more bumps than the steinhart experience SO far...hence choosing them. even with a few bucks 'donated' to fedex (for broker's fees?) it's still a $60 saving so being a working class fellow, that motivated my choices. definitely appreciate the superb comments and info gleaned here, and if i can add anything after this i shall.

note, prior to the damasko purchase of their proprietary black superhard coating, i emailed damasko a bunch of questions, and got very timely and patient responses from damasko daughter Nadja (if i recall correctly). that watch is superb and damasko certainly gave me a good impression of dealing with manufacturers direct, especially German ones. thanks again.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> That defiantly didn't apply to me on many occasions. Maybe it was solely a FedEx fee, but I am pretty sure it was a customs fee. Let me see if I still have any of the old paperwork to confirm...
> 
> Bob.


When was your last purchase directly from Steinhart Bob? If it was before March '16, you would have been hit with duties everytime. Also, the OOVC may not fall within the duty-free threshold. From Steinhart's official FB page.


----------



## Minorcollector

Do they shut down every year? Seems like a strange business practice to simply close up shop for an extended period. Everyone else in the world is back to work and they are closed for another week.


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks WF - I just checked my emails and saved order receipts from Steinhart and it looks like my last direct order from them was November of 2015. (I have been using Gnomon as much as possible). So hopefully the customs issue has been resolved on orders of less than $800, if I am reading the FB post correctly. I don't do FB, so I have not seen that before. I will definitely post my experience and fee's I will be charged on my $910'ish OOVC white dial that has not shipped yet. I ordered it on Dec 23'rd and I am obviously still waiting for it to ship. (I also received a cancellation email from them the very next day after my PP account was charged and funds were available to Steinhart. I am assuming the cancellation was an error on their part, but I have not heard anything back from them yet). I am guessing It probably wont land here until Jan 20th or 21st at the earliest based on my past ordering experience with them. That is a total guess on my part though. So lets call it approximately 23 days since I ordered it and it may be more before it gets to me. Who really knows for sure...

Using Minorcollector's above post to validate my choice of using Gnomon, "Do they shut down every year? Seems like a strange business practice to simply close up shop for an extended period. Everyone else in the world is back to work and they are closed for another week".

I ordered the Ocean Vintage "Gunter Steinhart"" edition on December 29th from Gnomon and it will be in my hands today if the DHL tracking information is to be believed and I have no reason to believe it wont arrive today. *That will be 5 days from order date to arrival to California* vs at least 23 days from Steinhart. (Even over the New Year Holiday which is pretty amazing). So for around 10 to 15% of the total cost of the watch, I will gladly pay the extra fee's to not have to deal with the delays and other issues that are sadly associated with ordering directly from Germany. But that is just how I feel.

It's solely my personal opinion and based on my personal experience only, that once you have ordered a few times from Germany and have experienced the issues I have run into, you too might be willing to pay a few extra dollars to have a more pleasurable and dependable experience with Gnomon and DHL. I totally understand trying to save a few extra bucks, but ultimately, "You get what you pay for", and if I have a choice I will order from Gnomon as often as I can.

Again just my opinion of course and I hope your experiences will be different and not as problematic as mine have been,

Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

It seems a large part of the fee to FEDEX were the duties but I have read from an older post that brokedown the FEDEX charges had sure enough included FEDEX's own charge of around $7 (still a lot less without the duties of course).

It is disturbing to note quite a few orders over the Christmas period being cancelled for no apparent reason at all and/or notifications that funds have not been received, even when they should have been. As you have mentioned Bob, it is most likely just another computer glitch and no malice or silly mistake on Steinhart's part. I will try to find out from the AD and report back. Strange as it may seem to the rest of the world, based on my own experience dealing directly with European businesses in the past, activities are virtually ceased, even if the office is not completely closed down over the Christmas and New Year's period (in some cases, nothing gets done from the beginning of December), that's just their culture.


----------



## Watchfreek

[double post]


----------



## 5661nicholas

Eodtech said:


> Thanks WF - I just checked my emails and saved order receipts from Steinhart and it looks like my last direct order from them was November of 2015. (I have been using Gnomon as much as possible). So hopefully the customs issue has been resolved on orders of less than $800, if I am reading the FB post correctly. I don't do FB, so I have not seen that before. I will definitely post my experience and fee's I will be charged on my $910'ish OOVC white dial that has not shipped yet. I ordered it on Dec 23'rd and I am obviously still waiting for it to ship. (I also received a cancellation email from them the very next day after my PP account was charged and funds were available to Steinhart. I am assuming the cancellation was an error on their part, but I have not heard anything back from them yet). I am guessing It probably wont land here until Jan 20th or 21st at the earliest based on my past ordering experience with them. That is a total guess on my part though. So lets call it approximately 23 days since I ordered it and it may be more before it gets to me. Who really knows for sure...
> 
> Using Minorcollector's above post to validate my choice of using Gnomon, "Do they shut down every year? Seems like a strange business practice to simply close up shop for an extended period. Everyone else in the world is back to work and they are closed for another week".
> 
> I ordered the Ocean Vintage "Gunter Steinhart"" edition on December 29th from Gnomon and it will be in my hands today if the DHL tracking information is to be believed and I have no reason to believe it wont arrive today. *That will be 5 days from order date to arrival to California* vs at least 23 days from Steinhart. (Even over the New Year Holiday which is pretty amazing). So for around 10 to 15% of the total cost of the watch, I will gladly pay the extra fee's to not have to deal with the delays and other issues that are sadly associated with ordering directly from Germany. But that is just how I feel.
> 
> It's solely my personal opinion and based on my personal experience only, that once you have ordered a few times from Germany and have experienced the issues I have run into, you too might be willing to pay a few extra dollars to have a more pleasurable and dependable experience with Gnomon and DHL. I totally understand trying to save a few extra bucks, but ultimately, "You get what you pay for", and if I have a choice I will order from Gnomon as often as I can.
> 
> Again just my opinion of course and I hope your experiences will be different and not as problematic as mine have been,
> 
> Bob.


If you wouldn't mind posting some pics, would love to see some decent real life pics. I ordered the non Gunter edition and am itching to see some. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

I could never understand that customs fee from FedEx. I ordered from Christopher Ward in London multiple times and never paid customs. They use Royal Mail and then USPS. I have a feeling FedEx is collecting on behalf of customs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vz285

Have same experience with Gnomon.Always buy from there


----------



## PhilipW82

boatswain said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I ordered a OT500 direct from Steinhart on Christmas day and paid immediately by PayPal through the link provided in the order. Funds were taken from my account.
> 
> 2 days ago i received an email from Steinhart that appeared automated saying that i hadn't paid yet. Triple checked and yes payPal invoice and receipt were all in order. I am assuming that due to the christmas break my funds haven't been processed by a real person at steinhart yet so some time delay kicked in to generate the email. I of course responded by email notifying i had paid.
> 
> Tonight i received an email saying my order had been cancelled. Again i am hoping this is due to automation and the Christmas break.
> 
> My order status is still listed as "pending" when i log into my account with steinhart online.
> 
> Sounds like a couple folks on this thread ordered around the same time as me...are you having a similar experience?
> 
> at this point i will wait a couple of days past the 8th and hope it sorts itself out...however not a very encouraging start to my steinhart journey...


I'm having a similar first experience with Steinhart. Ordered the OT500 and a Nav B-Uhr 44 on 12/27. Payment was via PayPal and funds removed from my account. Received the order cancellation tonight.

Hoping they get this sorted out quickly after their holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

"Hoping they get this sorted out quickly after their holiday." I agree Phillip.

I am also hoping they get it worked out and is doesn't cause a delay in the shipping the watches to all of us.


Bob.


----------



## Watchfreek

Philip might have nailed it - no one at Steinhart confirming the receipt of funds and subsequently the system timed out the transaction and cancelled the order (some systems do that). Its a new system so they might not have been aware of the feature. I'm trying to find out right now (will be a couple of hours before anyone in Germany can respond). Sure will be a bummer if none of the orders could be revived and orders need to be placed again after their break.


----------



## Watchfreek

Update: indeed no one is at the office to handle the orders (consistent with their statement on their facebook and website that orders are handled automaticly) so what Philip suggested may be correct. Will confirm when I hear further news.


----------



## Watchfreek

An official announcement so be made on the issue in due course..


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks WF. I take it you talked to someone at Steinhart..?


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> Thanks WF. I take it you talked to someone at Steinhart..?


Of course


----------



## Eodtech

Hahahaha.. I figured  I can't wait to hear what they have to say...


----------



## Watchfreek

Unfortunately, I got the impression that it won't happen at least until they return next week but if you've paid, you'll get your watch, somehow.....


----------



## Eodtech

Thank you WF - 

At least that is something. I know we all appreciate you contacting them and getting some kind of response. I wonder how many customers were affected by this problem? That just seems like a bit of a lackluster and uncaring response from them though. Maybe its just me, but if I had made or caused an error which inconvenienced or worried my brand new or very loyal and repeat customers about a pre paid order, I would like to think I would be all over it. Especially during this time frame, after the actually holidays were over and most people are back to work. 

Am I crazy, impatient or just wrong..??

Bob.


----------



## boatswain

Well it sounds like it was an automated and inconvenient oversight as suspected.

I look forward to a response eventually.

I am new to steinhart and this subforum having spent most of my time over in the dive watch group.

Does watchfreek have a special inside source?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

My Gunter Steinhart OV GMT 1 of 99 Collector's Edition arrived tonight. It took 6 days to arrive from Singapore to California over a holiday weekend. That's pretty impressive and well worth the extra money to me. Thank you Gnomon and Anders Tan.

Bob.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Thanks Dave. I wonder if all orders were cancelled (yikes!)? I'll send Steinhart an email on the 8th.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Eodtech said:


> My Gunter Steinhart OV GMT 1 of 99 Collector's Edition arrived tonight. It took 6 days to arrive from Singapore to California over a holiday weekend. That pretty impressive and well worth the extra money to me. Thank you Gnomon and Anders Tan.
> 
> Bob.


Congratulations Bob! Please don't be shy about posting some pics. Have yet to see any shots of the watch in the wild with natural lighting, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Another question about ordering from Steinhart...do they accept Visa? On the website it shows a picture of a Visa card, but when I go to order all it offers is PayPal. I always order my watches with a Visa gift card.


----------



## Aonarch

I placed my order around Christmas time, but I want to cancel. Sent an email. We shall see if they respond.


----------



## 191145

Bob can you post some photos of your recent purchase? I would like to see some wrist shots. Thanks


----------



## Pjerome

I have found that after buying from Gnomon and Steinhart, that buying my Steinharts on WUS might be the best way to go. A pre-owned watch that has a good record. Usually much less expensive. Gnomon has better shipping and it's easier to communicate. If it needs work, local watchmakers here are very capable. Mailing to Steinhart is a tougher communication. Sometimes , not always, a little language gap. Definitely customs and shipping are a hassle. I have had great customer service from Steinhart when I did use them. Apparently I was very lucky but one thing I found to be true is that using American slang, being impatient and fussy and nasty doesn't make it in European markets...If you know how to deal with the European , laid back attitude you will do well...Personally, I like dealing with members here ...I have 4 Steinharts and I think they are tremendous watches. I have personally e-mailed with Gunter Steinhart and I have great respect for him and the company..None of my current Steinharts were purchased new.All purchased domestically with no problems and actually met some really nice sellers. My Ocean One GMT Pepsi has problems. It runs 5 minutes fast each day.It did not arrive that way so I probably screwed it up... I already had it to the watchmaker and it screwed up again. so I just wear it 5 minutes fast . I never wear it more than 8 hours anyway.I have 46 watches so they pretty much sit around more than get worn.......It's like a BMW off warranty..I'd never take it to the dealer unless I want a second mortgage.The other Steinhart watches , Pilots, and Divers are spot on...I've had a few other models too , and they were great. BUT, most were purchased from HERE. From members. My watches are seldom worn for more than a full day and spend most of the time in display cases while I wear my quartz engine Luminox watches or tried and true Replicas that are more outrageous. My quality Steinharts and others are babied ....I don't wear Steinharts if I know it will be getting banged around or there will be rough treatment. I reserve that time for SEIKO and the companies like Maranez and Armida and Invicta that are , to me, a bit heavier and feel as if they can be thrown around more. JUST A PERSONAL OPINION.. I also don't swim or do sports with a $10,000 Rolex..or an $800. Steinhart...I did that..."tapped" (Not hit hard) my 1987 Rolex GMT Master with a tennis racket and busted the hair spring...Never again...Yeah, I know they are supposed to be "Rugged Sports Wartches" but I wouldn't drive an Aston Martin in a NASCAR race either .It just doesn't make sense.There are watches specifically designed for Playing tennis , swimming etc. To do that with a Rolex or Patek , IWC or my Steinharts is just first,obnoxious and second ,ostentatious. You don't see Lebron playing Boob Ball with his $56,000 AP . Sure , these Steinies and others will probably take a beating but I sure don't wanna be having that feeling of "Why was I so stupid to wear it doing that ?" I'd wear any Steinhart for work and casual wear..but not to work on my car or go shooting or snowmobiling, or in the gym.I always look at fine mechanical watches as pieces of art . Some are more vigorous than others though.


----------



## Eodtech

1911 - 

I haven't figured out how to post pic's yet and the OV GS GMT is still in the wrapping. I haven't even taken it out of the box yet. I am waiting for a leather strap I have ordered to arrive before I do that. I don't want to use the one it came with, so I can keep the accessories pristine. If you PM me your cell number, I can and will send you a few pic's of it ;-) Hopefully I hope I can figure out the pic posting thing soon...


Bob.


----------



## KJH666

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/

A few Gunter Steinhart GMT images in the wild as requested.

I have order several watches from Gnomon who are superb, I ordered one on a Tuesday and it was with me in the UK by Friday. I have also bought several from e-bay, but strangely have yet to buy from Steinhart direct. We do have a UK main agent, Chronomaster and I would check their site before going direct to Steinhart. Gnonom wins hands down for me as I now have 4 of their exclusive editions.


----------



## 191145

Sweet looking timepiece. Congratulations!! Wear it in good health!!!!!
If I was in a hurry to get the timepiece I may have purchased it from GNOMON. I own way too many timepieces as it is. Most are in the 
$1,000 to $6,000 + price range. For a timepiece that only cost $393.00 shipped from Steinhart I was not willing to pay $490.00 for the exact same piece to just to get a few weeks earlier. I understand that it can be hard to be patient when buying new toys. I used to be that way but with age I have mellowed. 
The fun in a purchase for me is the chase, making the decision and then waiting for it to all come together. 
Enjoy the heck out of your new timepiece.


----------



## boatswain

Ordered on Dec 25 my time and received the Payment Not Received and Order Canceled emails.

Early this morning received a Payment Confirmed and Your Order Will Soon Be Shipped emails with tracking #.

Hopefully those that ordered over Christmas break will see the same happening soon.


----------



## rjprusak

I have ordered from both Gnomon (OVM 1st Gen) and Steinhart (O1 Dual Time) without issue but ordering from Gnomon is slightly more expensive.


----------



## casablancawatch

*STEINHART ORDER FROM JAN 4 HAS SHIPPED FROM STEINHART*

just updating earlier info on my order, like a lot of people, who had ordered during the Steinhart 'break'.

2 days ago my order was confirmed in a non-automated email and i was told it would ship soon, and today i received news it had with tracking number from fedex, with a delivery date of friday.

will continue updates, but expect all who ordered from Steinhart during the break will be having similar experiences. best of luck.


----------



## 191145

*Re: STEINHART ORDER FROM JAN 4 HAS SHIPPED FROM STEINHART*

I placed my order on 12/24/2016. I never received an email from Steinhart. The funds were taken out of PayPal. I was going to send them an email asking what was the status. FedEx rang my doorbell this afternoon 1/11/2017 wanting my signature for a package. I was very surprised to see the package from Steinhart.
After hearing all of the negative things about Steinhart in this post I started getting concerned but not anymore. It was worth the $95.00 plus saving getting it directly from Steinhart. 
It would be hard to find a Swiss Made timepiece with an ETA 2824-2 movement of this quality for under $400.00 shipped. The Ocean 1 feels very solid in the hand. The crown adjustments are precise and it screws in and seats solidly. This is my first watch of 2015,2016, 2017. It has been a while since I felt the urge to buy a new timepiece. I am truly a WIS. I have 22 Swiss Made Automatic watches and this makes 23. 












Sorry for the bad photo. The plastic is still on the watch. I am going to make sure it keeps good time in the 14 days you have to return it.









Update: The timepiece was within a 1/2 second in 12 hours. I sized it and am wearing it. I think I will be putting it on a NATO strap.


----------



## ToXic

Ordered direct from them twice. First time it came same week, second time two weeks later (due to Canada Post not working for a while due to holidays). First one I didn't pay customs on, second I did (again, Canada post. They seem to pick at random who to bill for customs). 

These are 120% the best quality "cheap" watches I have EVER seen. And they have sofar been more accurate then my 5-10k watches... 

Even more, holy heck are they easy to sell. I just sold my Ocean Titanium 500 Premium and it took all of 30 minutes. And sold for retail cost. 

If anyone is considering a Steinhart, just do it. It's the best watch you'll ever own under 5k, easily. The premium models with TOP movements are so well finished, and wind like a hot knife through butter.

I am considering selling my 47mm Flieger B dial and ordering a premium ST1 model, but I cannot get over the sweet B dial! ( I wish Stowa made a Flieger my size, but it is what it is!)

As always, German design and quality control reigns supreme.


----------



## heyheyuw

I ordered my O1V over the holidays from Gnomon, and I don't regret the extra cost at all. The transaction was flawless, as was the watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

After sending in a couple of emails to Steinhart about a week or two ago, I finally got a response. No, they do not accept credit cards. Only paypal and Vorkasse.


----------



## Chasen KM

Minorcollector said:


> After sending in a couple of emails to Steinhart about a week or two ago, I finally got a response. No, they do not accept credit cards. Only paypal and Vorkasse.


You can pay with your CC via PayPal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

Chasen KM said:


> You can pay with your CC via PayPal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was part of the problem. PayPal wouldn't let me purchase from Steinhart at all. They told me they don't do CC purchases that involve foreign currency. I think I could do it if I linked my bank account to my Paypay and went that route. This has been an ordeal trying to get one of these dumb watches that I am obsessed with right now.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Minor, as a lurker that's been unfortunate to observe. I wonder why Paypal won't let you. I'm sorry you've encountered that snag.

Regarding the topic of 'Ordering from Steinhart Vs. Gnomon', per my experience with Steinhart, ordering/shipping's been flawless. The holiday cancellation was a minor inconvenience, and not indicative of Steinhart in my experience. Whenever I've ordered through Steinhart, I've saved money versus ordering from Gnomon, and shipping to Seattle's been about 2-3 days from Steinhart's workshop. Regarding Gnomon, I've only heard good things from Gnomon's customers.

Honestly I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## southpaw2280

Minorcollector said:


> That was part of the problem. PayPal wouldn't let me purchase from Steinhart at all. They told me they don't do CC purchases that involve foreign currency. I think I could do it if I linked my bank account to my Paypay and went that route. This has been an ordeal trying to get one of these dumb watches that I am obsessed with right now.


Sorry for the trouble you seem to be having, but that is on paypal, not Steinhart. Someone is telling you wrong info. I have ccards and my bank linked through paypal and I have paid everytime, no problem. It automatically converts from Euros to dollars. You cannot use a gift card through paypal but if your bank or credit cards are linked to your pp account, then there should be no problem ordering direct from Steinhart


----------



## sefrcoko

southpaw2280 said:


> Sorry for the trouble you seem to be having, but that is on paypal, not Steinhart. Someone is telling you wrong info. I have ccards and my bank linked through paypal and I have paid everytime, no problem. It automatically converts from Euros to dollars. You cannot use a gift card through paypal but if your bank or credit cards are linked to your pp account, then there should be no problem ordering direct from Steinhart


Yup same experience for me as southpaw described... Paypal indeed accepts visa with foreign conversion for Steinhart purchases. I never tried gift cards with PayPal but I have had issues with them being widely accepted in the past.


----------



## Minorcollector

southpaw2280 said:


> Sorry for the trouble you seem to be having, but that is on paypal, not Steinhart. Someone is telling you wrong info. I have ccards and my bank linked through paypal and I have paid everytime, no problem. It automatically converts from Euros to dollars. You cannot use a gift card through paypal but if your bank or credit cards are linked to your pp account, then there should be no problem ordering direct from Steinhart


You are correct. It was a Visa gift card. I had $400 on it, and the conversion came out $370. Wouldn't go through. Doesn't make sense that a credit card would go through (which is basically a loan), but a card that actually has money on it won't.


----------



## Minorcollector

southpaw2280 said:


> Sorry for the trouble you seem to be having, but that is on paypal, not Steinhart. Someone is telling you wrong info. I have ccards and my bank linked through paypal and I have paid everytime, no problem. It automatically converts from Euros to dollars. You cannot use a gift card through paypal but if your bank or credit cards are linked to your pp account, then there should be no problem ordering direct from Steinhart


You are correct. It was a Visa gift card. I had $400 on it, and the conversion came out $370. Wouldn't go through. Doesn't make sense that a credit card would go through (which is basically a loan), but a card that actually has money on it won't. And once you put money on a gift card it's stuck there and you can't add to it. I ended up buying a Melbourne Hawthorn (which was #2 on my list and just arrived)...for some reason they were able to process the international payment. I'm just going to link a bank account to paypal and start saving for the Ocean 1.


----------



## Chasen KM

Odd, I'm 99% sure I used my CC to order from steinhart. Maybe it's the better option to use Gnomon? Or check the classifieds here for a lightly used one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka

I ordered yesterday from Steinhart, payed via paypal and got email that they received payment

now status is ''_Processing''

_How long will that processing last? they have watch in stock and everything


----------



## Minorcollector

Chasen KM said:


> Odd, I'm 99% sure I used my CC to order from steinhart. Maybe it's the better option to use Gnomon? Or check the classifieds here for a lightly used one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a personal credit card works, gift cards do not for some reason.


----------



## sefrcoko

mamutarka said:


> I ordered yesterday from Steinhart, payed via paypal and got email that they received payment
> 
> now status is ''_Processing''
> 
> _How long will that processing last? they have watch in stock and everything


It took about a week for Steinhart to send mine out. Ordered on Jan.8 though, so they likely had a bit of a backlog to get through when they returned from holidays. Hopefully you get an update soon


----------



## boatswain

Well mine has arrived in Canada. It took about a week going through our domestic system. That's much faster than usual. Without the Christmas break it looks like my watch would have arrived in about 7 working days. That's all right in my books.

Bad news...I'm away for work so I won't see it for a week yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfxc60

boatswain said:


> Well mine has arrived in Canada. It took about a week going through our domestic system. That's much faster than usual. Without the Christmas break it looks like my watch would have arrived in about 7 working days. That's all right in my books.
> 
> Bad news...I'm away for work so I won't see it for a week yet
> 
> dinged much by Canada Post,Fedex or DHL???
> 
> i am in Toronto.Tisell used EMS/C Post and I wasn't dinged
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dinged much by Canada Post,DHL or Fedex?

I am in Toronto


----------



## mamutarka

Whats going on with Steinhart 

3 days ago they sent me mail that they received payment for watch

And now 3 days it is "processing"

Why dont they just send it :/


----------



## boatswain

Tbd. My wife may be able to sign for it today and then I'll know if there's extra damage. Probably not a good thing as then the true value and extra costs would be revealed and rupture my carefully planned one in one out neutral balance plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

sfxc60 said:


> dinged much by Canada Post,DHL or Fedex?
> 
> I am in Toronto


You'll get dinged by FedEx for sure. If it's DHL --> Canada Post then it's hit or miss (but usually a miss in my experience, which is nice ). No guarantees though, as technically we should be paying duties/taxes on orders over $20. I can't believe the U.S. allows up to $800 instead...so jealous


----------



## picklepossy

I used to order through Steinhart but when they shipped with FedEx I was hit with all kinds of charges. Also, the watch would take a week to ship out. I now order through Gnomon and never get charged using DHL and it arrives from Singapore to Canada in 3 days. I pay when they open and it ships same day. Gnomon service is rock solid and Anders is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## boatswain

I used to DHL/Canada Post option...still waiting to see if my wife can sign for it while I'm away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skapkin

I want to order from gnomon but they don't have the new military 42 on their website and I'm just waiting to see how much more $$$ it will end up being. I had a budget which the watch I want fits in however: I've had a terrible buying experience with steinhart when their staff was "sick" I don't wanna order from them and wait over a month and a then 1-2 weeks for my order to "process"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhans

For reference, my order from Steinhart took roughly 10 days to process, but shipped really quickly. ~3 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamutarka

mamutarka said:


> Whats going on with Steinhart
> 
> 3 days ago they sent me mail that they received payment for watch
> 
> And now 3 days it is "processing"
> 
> Why dont they just send it :/


Finally they shipped it today to Croatia. Delivery date is 26.1., little too long I don't know why but ok..

Maybe because of weekend


----------



## Eodtech

Well the Steinhart drama continues. My OOVC Panda is stuck in US Customs and they are asking me for information that I cannot provide...

Here is a copy of the email I just sent them. I WILL NEVER ORDER DIRECTLY FROM STEINHART EVER AGAIN...

Hello Steinhart - 

The OOVC White Panda dial watch that I ordered back in December is now stuck in US customs and they are asking me for information about the value of the movement, case and band of which I have absolutely no idea. US Customs is telling me they only have 5 days to acquire the information and they said they contacted you several days ago and you have not given them the information they require, thats why they have reached out to me. If they don't get the information they need by tomorrow, they must return the watch to you and the process starts all over again. 

This entire ordering process has been a disaster from the beginning. With your complete closure for the holidays, the automated email saying you did not receive my processed payment and ultimately the accidental cancelation of my order. I have never had so much trouble ordering and receiving a watch in my entire life. I told US Customs to just return the watch to you and I am asking for a complete refund of my money directly in to my PayPal account when you receive it. I have been a loyal customer for many years and I own more than 30 Steinhart watches. However, I will NEVER order directly from you ever again. 

Please honor my request and refund my money immediately when the watch is returned to you.

The FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX.

Your very loyal and extremely disappointed customer, 

Bob.

*** Oh, I forgot to add that when I did finally get to talk to someone at FedEx, 3 days later mind you, they had the value of the watch at $2500 USD..!!! How much would you like to bet that is the assessed value US Customs would base their importation fees on? I will never find out because I had them send it back, but knowing how Federal bureaucracy works, I bet I am right...


----------



## TJ Boogie

Like Bob, my watch has been at FedEx, delayed, since Monday. 

FedEx related to me that "Steinhart Watches provided no customs information.", after communicating with them for the last 3 days.

Thus, FedEx shipped the watch back to Steinhart. I won't be buying from Steinhart again. 

I had no problem pre-ordering, I knew they wouldn't ship until the 11th of January. No biggie. The cancellation was the first red flag -- but ok, that was a systemic error. Again, no biggie. Now the "Steinhart did not provide any customs information...". That seals it for me. I've never had any issues buying watches (intl or otherwise), until now. 

I refuse and rebuke the "it's cultural" argument on its face. I know too many hard-working, great people in Germany, to know this isn't "cultural" (to imply that 'it's cultural' is demeaning and offensive to the entirety of the German people). This is rampant carelessness and laziness on the part of Steinhart's employees. Full stop.


----------



## mamutarka

I have one question

this is how fedex tracking looks









Scheduled delivery is 26/1/2017

Is that correct and accurate or it can be delivered earlier? I live in Croatia, that's not far away. Can I expect watch earlier than 26.1.?


----------



## boatswain

Looks like mine is at the post office ready for pickup. I'm still away but my wife said there is no indication of extra fees on the pickup card. 

Sorry to those having ordering frustrations with FedEx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Boatswain -

There was never any indication of additional fees when the watches I ordered from Steinhart were delivered. The FedEx customs fees will show up a few days later and you have to write a check to them.

Bob.


----------



## Minorcollector

If it's under $800 there are no customs fees.


----------



## Eodtech

Its is more than $800, there will be Customs fee's. I am curious what they will be...


----------



## greenalk1971

Eodtech said:


> Boatswain -
> 
> There was never any indication of additional fees when the watches I ordered from Steinhart were delivered. The FedEx customs fees will show up a few days later and you have to write a check to them.
> 
> Bob.


Boatswain is in Canada,things are a little different here in regards to duties,etc.

I live in the sticks, where Fedex doesn't deliver, so they farm it out to another courier/delivery service. Whenever there are duties, I get a call and have to pay them ahead of time before they'll forward the parcel to Canada Post or whoever is handling the delivery.
At any rate, there is always duty with Fedex and UPS unless it's valued/declared at under $50.

UPS used to be ridiculous in their brokerage fees, but they've since softened their prices a bit. regardless, I still refuse to use them. I've received items where the fees were more than the initial purchase price.

I just ordered a Steinhart O1 green from Gnomon, so that's coming via DHL. I got a text yesterday from DHL saying I owe $29.75 for duties/fees and can pay ahead of time to expedite processing. Anyhow, it should be here tomorrow, which from Singapore to middle of nowhere Canada in 5 days is nothing short of miraculous.


----------



## Watchfreek

Sorry to hear about your ordeal Todd and Bob. I know you two have waited patiently for this particular one for so long. Must be a real bummer.

Todd, you're right, it's not cultural. Not replying promptly to an official query is inexcusable. Despite Gunter, his philosophy benind the brand and his watches being awesome, finding good help and managing them may not be everyone's strength unfortunately. Clearly, from everyone's comments, Gnomon is able to handle logistics much better. 

Since the watches are valued above the tax free threshold, perhaps ordering through Gnomon might actually work out costing about the same. As we know, DHL has managed to avoid the tariffs in the past, which compensates for Gnomon's premium (but there's no guarantee of course). That's if you're even interested in doing business with the brand anymore. Good luck, for whatever you decide upon.


----------



## sefrcoko

Eodtech said:


> Boatswain -
> 
> There was never any indication of additional fees when the watches I ordered from Steinhart were delivered. The FedEx customs fees will show up a few days later and you have to write a check to them.
> 
> Bob.


I know this is how it works in the U.S. (based on what others have posted too), but for me here in Canada Fedex has always made me pay up front before the package can even be released from customs and made available for pickup. Been the same for watches I ordered through Sinn, Steinhart, Stowa, etc. Just mentioning this because boatswain is in Canada. DHL/Canada Post usually let it through in my experience, but FedEx and DHL Express always hit hard.


----------



## boatswain

I used the DHL option and it was plenty quick for me and there were no fees. Once things are in the Canada post system it always seems to run smoothly and I just pay at the door if there are fees or collect at the post office 5 minutes away and pay there.

I can only speak from my own experience but I have never had any fees, duties or taxes levied after delivery with any delivery provider.

In regards to fees most of the time I seem to get off with no additional. I believe my sumo from Japan, Christopher Ward and Scurfa from England, Borealis from Portugal and now the steinhart from Germany all came with no extra charges by a variety of shippers. I think I got dinged for my magrette from NZ pretty badly and by fedex from deep blue too.

I assume I will get charged and then count it as a blessing if I don't. It's just another insult to injury as a Canadian dollar buyer. 

I never NEED a watch quickly and always choose the slower cheaper option and it seems to work out especially as fedex is usually the quick expensive option and is harder to deal with (missed deliveries, threatened returns, fees etc...) than the domestic system.

I hope everyone who is hitting some frustrations finds some positive resolution. This hobby should be fun not stressful.

In my work I sometimes need to respond to clients email requests/enquiries and I always do so as quickly and courteously as possible even if it says "unfortunately I can't answer now but I have received your note and I will get back to you soon...". As all things in life people want to be heard, acknowledged and valued. It goes a long way and allows you to stick handle whatever frustrations and trouble shooting needs to be done with some trust and relational equity built up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipW82

I received the same questions from FedEx regarding the breakdown of the values for the case, bracelet, movement, etc for the watches I ordered directly from Steinhart. I basically made an educated guess at the values, made sure it added up to the total invoice amount and sent it in. A couple hours latest the shipment was released. 

It certainly would make more sense if Steinhart provided the customs info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

PhilipW82 said:


> I received the same questions from FedEx regarding the breakdown of the values for the case, bracelet, movement, etc for the watches I ordered directly from Steinhart. I basically made an educated guess at the values, made sure it added up to the total invoice amount and sent it in. A couple hours latest the shipment was released.
> 
> It certainly would make more sense if Steinhart provided the customs info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon provides all of this to DHL......no issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

PhilipW82 said:


> I received the same questions from FedEx regarding the breakdown of the values for the case, bracelet, movement, etc for the watches I ordered directly from Steinhart. I basically made an educated guess at the values, made sure it added up to the total invoice amount and sent it in. A couple hours latest the shipment was released.
> 
> It certainly would make more sense if Steinhart provided the customs info.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steinhart has always provided this for my past purchases. Not sure what happened over the holidays but it sounds like an exceptional (although frustrating) case rather than their standard procedure.


----------



## roguehog

I believe there is an additional 180-day warranty if u get from gnomon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Safe arrival.

Needed some pics in this thread!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Ordered an OTi500 and Vintage GMT directly from Steinhart on Jan. 8 and received them exactly 2 weeks later. Communication was good too. Received a confirmation email for my payment the day after I ordered, followed by a shipping notice email one week later. Shipped through DHL/Canada Post and didn't get charged for any extra fees or duties. My GMT hands align perfectly, no dust under the crystal, no other QC issues at all actually, and both keeping excellent time (+4-5 and +2-3 per day, respectively). Considering that I would have spent an extra $400 CAD (total for both watches together, after exchange rate conversion) had I ordered through Gnomon...all I can say is I would go through Steinhart any chance I get. Having said that, I have ordered through Gnomon before for my OVM Maxi LE, and aside from the higher cost the experience was flawless.


----------



## picklepossy

sefrcoko said:


> Ordered an OTi500 and Vintage GMT directly from Steinhart on Jan. 8 and received them exactly 2 weeks later. Communication was good too. Received a confirmation email for my payment the day after I ordered, followed by a shipping notice email one week later. Shipped through DHL/Canada Post and didn't get charged for any extra fees or duties. My GMT hands align perfectly, no dust under the crystal, no other QC issues at all actually, and both keeping excellent time (+4-5 and +2-3 per day, respectively). Considering that I would have spent an extra $400 CAD (total for both watches together, after exchange rate conversion) had I ordered through Gnomon...all I can say is I would go through Steinhart any chance I get. Having said that, I have ordered through Gnomon before for my OVM Maxi LE, and aside from the higher cost the experience was flawless.


When you buy a watch through Gnomon you can ask for a discount and they give it to you. So that's an added bonus going through them. You pay for the watch sameday there time and it ships same day via DHL with no additional fees and arrives in 3 days. I have ordered 6 watches through them all at a discount.


----------



## sefrcoko

picklepossy said:


> When you buy a watch through Gnomon you can ask for a discount and they give it to you. So that's an added bonus going through them. You pay for the watch sameday there time and it ships same day via DHL with no additional fees and arrives in 3 days. I have ordered 6 watches through them all at a discount.


Good to know about the discount. What percentage?


----------



## 191145

My order through Steinhart was placed on 12/24 and received it on 01/14. I was quite pleased with the speed and ease of the purchase. 
I have become more patient with age so I would not pay $100 more to get the timepiece faster. If Gnoman will close the gap on the price it may be worth going that route because of the extended warrenty. 
This is my first Steinhart purchase. I am impressed with the quality of the fit and finish for less than a price of $400.00USD.
I was very fortunate to get a ETA 2824-2 movement that is keeping time at +1 second a day.
Has everyone received there timepieces that were ordered when Steinhart was shut down for the holidays? 
Has anyone been billed an additional amount for duty fees? If so what was the percentage of the fee towards total cost of the purchase?


----------



## Dalen

I placed an order with Steinhart last Wednesday the 18th, got an email notification it shipped on Monday the 23rd and the watch was at my house Tuesday the 24th at 10am in North Carolina. I'd say that's pretty darn good. My next order will be through Steinhart as well.


----------



## PhilipW82

191145 said:


> My order through Steinhart was placed on 12/24 and received it on 01/14. I was quite pleased with the speed and ease of the purchase.
> I have become more patient with age so I would not pay $100 more to get the timepiece faster. If Gnoman will close the gap on the price it may be worth going that route because of the extended warrenty.
> This is my first Steinhart purchase. I am impressed with the quality of the fit and finish for less than a price of $400.00USD.
> I was very fortunate to get a ETA 2824-2 movement that is keeping time at +1 second a day.
> Has everyone received there timepieces that were ordered when Steinhart was shut down for the holidays?
> Has anyone been billed an additional amount for duty fees? If so what was the percentage of the fee towards total cost of the purchase?


I purchased a Ocean 1 Titanium and a Nav B Uhr 44 on 12/27 and received them on 1/12. Just yesterday got the customs bill from FedEx for $35, which is approx 4% of the purchase cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym

PhilipW82 said:


> I purchased a Ocean 1 Titanium and a Nav B Uhr 44 on 12/27 and received them on 1/12. Just yesterday got the customs bill from FedEx for $35, which is approx 4% of the purchase cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see any pattern in how FedEx determines when to add fees and when not. Never had any problems with other carriers, even with watch that was $1200.


----------



## sefrcoko

Vadym said:


> I don't see any pattern in how FedEx determines when to add fees and when not. Never had any problems with other carriers, even with watch that was $1200.


FedEx will usually charge brokerage fees either way, but for duties it depends on the amount of purchase ($800 or more for the U.S.).


----------



## Vadym

sefrcoko said:


> FedEx will usually charge brokerage fees either way, but for duties it depends on the amount of purchase ($800 or more for the U.S.).


What a ripoff. All the necessary paperwork is included with the watch when it's shipped. They don't need to do anything. Even if they do which I seriously doubt it they already got paid for shipping. Handling from their side is so minor that shipping cost should cover it. I could see handling charges on a box of Steinharts, 5 or more in one shipping.


----------



## sefrcoko

Vadym said:


> What a ripoff. All the necessary paperwork is included with the watch when it's shipped. They don't need to do anything. Even if they do which I seriously doubt it they already got paid for shipping. Handling from their side is so minor that shipping cost should cover it. I could see handling charges on a box of Steinharts, 5 or more in one shipping.


Yeah they definitely make sure they get their cut. With shipping there are many types of fees though that can come into play and the shipper doesn't always cover it all. For example, there are shipping costs, insurance, brokerage fees, and possibly duties and taxes too. When I bought my last watch (Sinn), Watchbuys covered shipping/insurance/brokerage fees but I was responsible for taxes/duties. Extra costs suck, but if you think a few percentage points is bad try ordering here from Canada... I paid close to $500 CAD in duties/taxes/fees to fedex for my Sinn 103 on bracelet. So 4% to fedex? Lol . Still sucks though, I know.


----------



## dbeny

Well...I was about to pull the trigger on the Ocean 1 Ceramic direct from Steinhart. I checked this thread to hopefully comfort myself. Not sure anymore. I checked the Gnomon site and sent them a note about pricing and shipping. Seems they are closed for an extended holiday as well. Back on the 31st.


----------



## Vadym

I bought mine from toptime.eu, everything went smooth, no extra fees were applied.


----------



## dbeny

Vadym said:


> I bought mine from toptime.eu, everything went smooth, no extra fees were applied.


Can I ask where it was shipped and how long it took to receive it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen

dbeny said:


> Well...I was about to pull the trigger on the Ocean 1 Ceramic direct from Steinhart. I checked this thread to hopefully comfort myself. Not sure anymore. I checked the Gnomon site and sent them a note about pricing and shipping. Seems they are closed for an extended holiday as well. Back on the 31st.


As I stated above I received a watch this week from Steinhart within 5 business days of ordering and there were no additional fedex fees. I personally would not hesitate buying from Steinhart again.


----------



## Vadym

dbeny said:


> Can I ask where it was shipped and how long it took to receive it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was shipped to Utah, took four days.


----------



## dbeny

Vadym said:


> It was shipped to Utah, took four days.


Ok. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbeny

Dalen said:


> As I stated above I received a watch this week from Steinhart within 5 business days of ordering and there were no additional fedex fees. I personally would not hesitate buying from Steinhart again.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM

For every person that has had a great experience, there's atleast another who hasn't.


----------



## Sixracer

boatswain said:


> Safe arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes me think someone needs to put a T500 dial/hands and bezel insert into a DLC case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko

Sixracer said:


> That makes me think someone needs to put a T500 dial/hands and bezel insert into a DLC case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that would be sweet!!


----------



## roguehog

dbeny said:


> Well...I was about to pull the trigger on the Ocean 1 Ceramic direct from Steinhart. I checked this thread to hopefully comfort myself. Not sure anymore. I checked the Gnomon site and sent them a note about pricing and shipping. Seems they are closed for an extended holiday as well. Back on the 31st.


It's chinese new year weekend this aide of the globe . Hence they are closed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbeny

Wow, nice lume on the bezel. After seeing this I may just go for the premium version.


----------



## Minorcollector

Finally got my Ocean 1 on order today through the Steinhart website! Haven't been this excited about a watch ever. 344 Euros with shipping, which came out to $378 delivered. Shouldn't have to pay the import fees.


----------



## calebk

Minorcollector said:


> Finally got my Ocean 1 on order today through the Steinhart website! Haven't been this excited about a watch ever. 344 Euros with shipping, which came out to $378 delivered. Shouldn't have to pay the import fees.


Bought my OVM from Steinhart directly (I reside in Singapore, where Gnomon is located) and even with import fees/taxes, saved about 20 Singapore dollars. The watch arrived in just about a week if my memory serves. Granted, if anything were to go awry, I don't think Gnomon would be too pleased to service it, but it's been two years now and it's running completely fine.


----------



## kinglee

Just ordered a ocean 1 green bezel directly from steinhart for delivery to Georgia USA. I will follow up if there are additional fees with FedEx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftcurrent

picklepossy said:


> When you buy a watch through Gnomon you can ask for a discount and they give it to you. So that's an added bonus going through them. You pay for the watch sameday there time and it ships same day via DHL with no additional fees and arrives in 3 days. I have ordered 6 watches through them all at a discount.


Just purchased the Racetimer Blue from Gnomon and received the discount. I was about to make a purchase last night, had it in my cart, was on the paypal page to pay, then hesitated and backed out. About an hour or so later I got a message from Gnomon offering a $50 coupon for that watch that would expire in 24 hours.

I was about to use it earlier today when I noticed the coupon wasn't working. I emailed them to see if they'd go a little cheaper and about 30 minutes later I got a message saying if I was to buy the watch and provide them with the order ID within the next 3 hours they would provide me an additional discount. Made the purchase, emailed them, and about an hour later received the discount/refund they had promised.

They just again emailed me saying it would be mailed out today (currently about 1:15pm Thursday Feb. 2nd in Singapore. Still 9:15pm Feb. 1st over here in Los Angeles).

At least as far as communication and working with the customer goes, I must say very very impressed. I'd assume fairly quick shipping as well (believe it is stated as 3-5 days on the website) considering what many in this thread have stated.


----------



## captaingreg

Steinhart makes great watches but Gnomon has great service.
You may pay a bit more with Gnomon but they ship the same day you order and they have free shipping with DHL, also you get a free NATO strap and cleaning cloth.
I ordered a watch from Steinhart on 16th of Jan that was showing as being in stock but it wasn't and I am still waiting for them to be resupplied.
I will be ordering from Gnomon in future.


----------



## roguehog

captaingreg said:


> Steinhart makes great watches but Gnomon has great service.
> You may pay a bit more with Gnomon but they ship the same day you order and they have free shipping with DHL, also you get a free NATO strap and cleaning cloth.
> I ordered a watch from Steinhart on 16th of Jan that was showing as being in stock but it wasn't and I am still waiting for them to be resupplied.
> I will be ordering from Gnomon in future.


And additional 180 days of warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

Well FedEx tried to deliver my ocean one today but my wife didn't hear the doorbell! (Insert faceplant image here). They will try again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Don't think I've ever gotten a package from DHL. My Racetimer is supposed to arrive tomorrow and requires signature. Anyone familiar with DHL'S process of someone isn't available to sign?


----------



## roguehog

I believe they will leave a note on your door or mailbox requesting u to contact customer svc to arrange for another delivery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

I ordered a Ocean Vintage GMT through Steinhart late last Friday (probably past quitting time in the Steinhart offices) and it arrived here in the Detroit area yesterday, February 2nd, so less than a week for shipping. Considering I ordered once their offices were closed for the weekend, and it looks like it wasn't processed and packaged up until Monday morning, I'm happy with how quickly I received it. No additional fees from FedEx. In general, I find FedEx to be pretty good with international shipments to the U.S. (yes, DHL is _better_) while UPS is the worst with always trying to add in some sort of "brokerage" fee.

I had ordered from Gnomon in the past (a Squale and another Steinhart) and they definitely are a bit faster in the shipping but I was in no hurry and couldn't justify the extra $100+ to go through them again this time, but I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again.



kinglee said:


> Well FedEx tried to deliver my ocean one today but my wife didn't hear the doorbell! (Insert faceplant image here). They will try again tomorrow.


One of the nice things about FedEx is that you can create an account on their website and have packages held for delivery at a FedEx/Kinkos location if you have one near you. No longer do I have to worry about somebody being home to answer the door for them.


----------



## Dalen

Swiftcurrent said:


> Don't think I've ever gotten a package from DHL. My Racetimer is supposed to arrive tomorrow and requires signature. Anyone familiar with DHL'S process of someone isn't available to sign?


If you have the tracking no. you can go to their website and sign for the package. It's then delivered without a signature required.


----------



## Swiftcurrent

Dalen said:


> If you have the tracking no. you can go to their website and sign for the package. It's then delivered without a signature required.


Yea I tried that but that option has apparently been disabled, likely by Gnomon.


----------



## dlee525

Ordered mine directly from Steinhart, shipped to CA three days later, pretty fast if you ask me


----------



## kinglee

Mine was delivered on Friday. Ordered direct from Steinhart. There were no extra charges from FedEx. Declared value was on label.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector

dlee525 said:


> Ordered mine directly from Steinhart, shipped to CA three days later, pretty fast if you ask me


Ordered mine Jan 27th and got shipping status this morning (says it's at the Munich airport). 10 days to leave the building. FedEx says it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. That will be impressive, two day delivery from Germany.


----------



## kelt

Minorcollector said:


> Ordered mine Jan 27th and got shipping status this morning (says it's at the Munich airport). 10 days to leave the building. FedEx says it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. That will be impressive, two day delivery from Germany.


Minorcollector,

It has been already explained to you, the delay is not to be blamed on Steinhart, first you ordered the watch on a friday, after Steinhart office closed for the weekend, then you made use of a very slow payment process by E-check via paypal. Steinhart sent the watch out to you as soon as they received the payment from Paypal.


----------



## yankeexpress

kinglee said:


> Mine was delivered on Friday. Ordered direct from Steinhart. There were no extra charges from FedEx. Declared value was on label.


In my experience, It takes FedEx 2-3 weeks to generate and send their bill, though since the US has raised the threshold to $800, you probably are correct and will not see a bill.

Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## Minorcollector

kelt said:


> Minorcollector,
> 
> It has been already explained to you, the delay is not to be blamed on Steinhart, first you ordered the watch on a friday, after Steinhart office closed for the weekend, then you made use of a very slow payment process by E-check via paypal. Steinhart sent the watch out to you as soon as they received the payment from Paypal.


Just stating facts. Not passing judgement. The guy I responded to said he got his in three days total. NOt sure what e-check is, i just used the paypal option and followed the steps. The payment cleared paypal several days before it shipped. I think they just had an administrative error because the day after they told me they hadn't received payment, they found it and processed the order. It's water under the bridge. It's in the mail and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## sefrcoko

Minorcollector said:


> Just stating facts. Not passing judgement. The guy I responded to said he got his in three days total. NOt sure what e-check is, i just used the paypal option and followed the steps. The payment cleared paypal several days before it shipped. I think they just had an administrative error because the day after they told me they hadn't received payment, they found it and processed the order. It's water under the bridge. It's in the mail and should be here tomorrow.


Congrats on the new watch, I'm sure you will like it! Post a few for pics for us once it arrives


----------



## Minorcollector

sefrcoko said:


> Congrats on the new watch, I'm sure you will like it! Post a few for pics for us once it arrives


I will. I can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Minorcollector

It arrived today at 10am. That is some fast delivery! Got the band resized and on the wrist. Don't have any pictures just yet, but this watch is fantastic. Definitely worth the wait. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## dobbermn

I ordered mine on Sunday and it's out for delivery today 4 days later. I can't complain about that. Especially since I'm in flyover territory here.

I'm guessing though that I'll have to go pick it up at fedex since I'm not home to sign for it. I tracked the package and the option to decline signing for it is greyed out.


----------



## RelojMan25

After reading various discussion here, I chose to order a Steinhart Ocean OVM for €346 which includes Fedex to Illinois from toptime eu. I already own an Ocean One - Black with a ceramic bezel. I'll report back on how it the shipping process turns out.


----------



## McHale

RelojMan25 said:


> After reading various discussion here, I chose to order a Steinhart Ocean OVM for €346 which includes Fedex to Illinois from toptime eu. I already own an Ocean One - Black with a ceramic bezel. I'll report back on how it the shipping process turns out.


Howdy neighbor. Near Morris, IL here. I ordered mine from Steinhart directly. Took them a full week to ship it but once it left the factory, I had it the very next day before noon.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I would only order from Gnomon if it was a LTD edition. Steinhart has been great for me. Like McHale, once shipped, I magically get it the next day by 10:30 am.


----------



## rjprusak

I ordered from Gnomon when the Steinhart site was sold out of OVM 1.0. Gnomon provided great customer service and I received the package quickly. I would order from them again as they carry some nice brands in addition to Steinhart.


----------



## kinglee

Just ordered my second Steinhart directly from them on Sunday the 30th. No shipping information yet. I can't wait! Ordered the bronze/green the wife said it looked great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

They are addicting  I keep looking at the Bronze models as well. Good choice, and I hope it finds its way to you quickly! Lol, then there is the constant checking of the tracking, and the LOOONG morning of waiting for it to arrive!!  

Your signature is awesome


----------



## kinglee

No tracking or shipping information yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee

Just received tracking information. Wooohoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerryH

I ordered an Ocean 500 Titanium directly from Steinhart a week ago and the order is still processing. I emailed them and asked if there was an issue with my order and I haven't heard back from them. Meanwhile, I couldn't figure out how to cancel my order and I missed some nice watches on eBay because of this. 

Is is this normal for Steinhart? I skimmed this thread and it seems like most people get their shipping info in just a few days.


----------



## kinglee

Titanium model shows out of stock for the last few weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

GerryH said:


> I ordered an Ocean 500 Titanium directly from Steinhart a week ago and the order is still processing. I emailed them and asked if there was an issue with my order and I haven't heard back from them. Meanwhile, I couldn't figure out how to cancel my order and I missed some nice watches on eBay because of this.
> 
> Is is this normal for Steinhart? I skimmed this thread and it seems like most people get their shipping info in just a few days.


Poster above mentioned that it may not be in stock, which could be the reason. Mine took several days to ship, I guess because of a bank holiday in Germany, but somehow it was at my door 20 hours after it shipped. Hopefully you'll get it before too long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerryH

kinglee said:


> Titanium model shows out of stock for the last few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was in stock when I ordered it. There's no way to cancel my order and they won't respond to me. Not happy.


----------



## kinglee

Keep us updated. I would be pretty pissed too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

They didn't have my O1B in stock when I ordered, and 3 days later, it was in stock, took a day to process and then it was there the next day. They will respond, bear in mind, they are in Germany, and the time differences.


----------



## GerryH

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> They didn't have my O1B in stock when I ordered, and 3 days later, it was in stock, took a day to process and then it was there the next day. They will respond, bear in mind, they are in Germany, and the time differences.


Germany isn't 4 days behind. I think it's reasonable to get some kind of response by now. I'll wait one more day before trying to contact them again. I just don't like it when I'm paying money and someone goes completely dark. Although, I knew this could happen based on other feedback, so I'm remaining as patient as I can.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

GerryH said:


> Germany isn't 4 days behind.


 

Lol, very true  Gunther needs to get a better email handler.


----------



## twintop

While I agree Steinhart should respond faster, also bear in mind they are probably with fewer staff as it is the summer vacation period. A few years back Steinhart closed shop for 2 weeks during the summer vacation period ;-)


----------



## sefrcoko

twintop said:


> While I agree Steinhart should respond faster, also bear in mind they are probably with fewer staff as it is the summer vacation period. A few years back Steinhart closed shop for 2 weeks during the summer vacation period ;-)


That's probably the reason, although they could consider posting a message to that effect on their website (if they don't already have that). Of course it would be great if they provided timely responses all year long, but if not then more transparency would still go a long way to minimizing confusion for new clients not familiar with their method of operation. Proactive messaging would also likely reduce repeat enquiries and lighten their Comms backlog. Win-win


----------



## kinglee

I do have some good news!

This showed up today. Not much of a pic but I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

GerryH said:


> Germany isn't 4 days behind. I think it's reasonable to get some kind of response by now. I'll wait one more day before trying to contact them again. I just don't like it when I'm paying money and someone goes completely dark. Although, I knew this could happen based on other feedback, so I'm remaining as patient as I can.


A similar thing happened with mine. Order confirmation, then radio silence for 4-5 days. Then it shipped and was here the next day. This time of year like all of Europe shuts down for vacation so I'm sure you'll get a reply soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have purchased from both Gnomon and Steinhart directly. Usually buying direct from Steinhart works just fine and saves you a bit of cash. 

Of course last night I was doing serious looks into an Ocean GMT with the "Pepsi" bezel and the price from Gnomon was only about $13US higher, so I went with Gnomon as I won't have to face a currency conversion fee. 

I was at almost 440Euros plus another 29 Euros for FedEx shipping against $550US with DHL included. 

Having that extra 6 months of warranty doesn't hurt, but having any watch needing to be serviced by either Gnomon or Steinhart is very inconvenient when based from the USA. 

Gnomon is quick and I don't have to be concerned with any holiday issues in Germany or at the Steinhart plant. 

Still either one is fine, I haven't had any troubles with either. It really just depends upon how much of a price difference there is on any particular model or if one supplier is out of stock. 

Steinhart may take a bit longer, but being patient has its advantages. 

Look around and do what is best for you. 

Happy hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vfrock

If you order directly from Steinhart, do you still get a customs bill in the US? 

If not, makes no sense for Gnomon to charge $50 extra.


----------



## Champagne InHand

vfrock said:


> If you order directly from Steinhart, do you still get a customs bill in the US?
> 
> If not, makes no sense for Gnomon to charge $50 extra.


It depends on the country and watch value. In the USA if the watch is listed under $800, you should not get a customs bill. In Oz it's 1000Au$. Every country is different.

Sometimes their stock levels differ. I've had 2 from Gnomon and it's timely with amazing service. I've had one directly from Steinhart which was pretty easy too, but it was a basic O1C so $425US, no customs.

YMMV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

vfrock said:


> If you order directly from Steinhart, do you still get a customs bill in the US?
> 
> If not, makes no sense for Gnomon to charge $50 extra.


Cutoff in the US is $800 now, I think. So generally speaking no customs duty except on some of the higher-end Steinhart models. I really don't know what Gnomon's value proposition is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vfrock

Yeah, I don't see why you'd pay a middle man $50-$60 more. They may be a little quicker to ship out the watch, but overall not a big deal. 

I just ordered mine directly from Steinhart.


----------



## GerryH

3 weeks later and my order is still processing. They said it would be in stock mid-august, yet I paid for it when it was listed as in-stock. Not happy. I'll give it a few more days. Otherwise, I'm going to cancel the order and move on with my life.


----------



## mattkohut95

I ordered my ocean 1 directly from Steinhart on a Saturday. They shipped it on Monday, and I was very surprised when it arrived here on Wednesday. 

Would absolutely recommend saving some money and buying direct. Didn't have to pay any money for customs either.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vfrock

Honestly, I might have to take back my earlier comment. 

Their customer service is way too slow getting replying to emails. For a successful company it wouldn't hurt them hiring an additional CS person or hell off shore the position.


----------



## vfrock

They sure do take your money out immediately. Most companies I've dealt with don't until it's shipped out.


----------



## Eodtech

vfrock said:


> Yeah, I don't see why you'd pay a middle man $50-$60 more. They may be a little quicker to ship out the watch, but overall not a big deal.
> 
> I just ordered mine directly from Steinhart.


No Offense intended vfrock, but Steinhart is extremely inconsistent with their shipping, CS, emails, phone calls and the various vacations and holidays that seem to appear when I need my new watch most :roll:

I have been a Steinhart customer for many years and sadly it is worth $50 extra dollars to me not to have to deal with that type of frustration every time I order a watch. I very rarely order directly from them anymore and if I do its for something I can't get from another AD.

I really wish they would figure things out, because Id love to order more things from them...

Bob.


----------



## GerryH

Eodtech said:


> No Offense intended vfrock, but Steinhart is extremely inconsistent with their shipping, CS, emails, phone calls and the various vacations and holidays that seem to appear when I need my new watch most :roll:
> 
> I have been a Steinhart customer for many years and sadly it is worth $50 extra dollars to me not to have to deal with that type of frustration every time I order a watch. I very rarely order directly from them anymore and if I do its for something I can't get from another AD.
> 
> I really wish they would figure things out, because Id love to order more things from them...
> 
> Bob.


I agree. I finally got my watch yesterday (Ocean 500 Titanium) after experiencing literally every problem you mentioned. I'm extremely happy with the watch, but extremely unhappy with the order process. Next time, I'd happily go through Gnomon, or another AD if one were to pop up.


----------



## GerryH

My watch came in Friday. I'm glad I didn't cancel; this thing is amazing!


----------



## Eodtech

GerryH -

Can I ask you a question?

After all this drama, wouldn't it be worth $50 to you to get the watch delivered to your door in about 48 hours on average, with no frustration and no issues dealing with Steinhart? It absolutely is for me, but that is just my personal opinion of course. 

As long as you are happy, that's all that really matters in the end.

Enjoy the new watch and wear it in good health...



Bob.


----------



## 191145

What is Gnomon return policy? Steinhart is 14 days as long as none of the protective wrapping has been removed. 
I have had all of the problems mentioned about Steinhart. Recently they sent me a gift as an apology. A leather with bronze hardware NATO strap. It was an unexpected surprise.


----------



## DiscoZ

I find Anders (Gnomon) to be very quick in shipping and very accommodating for special requests. He also saves me on 2-3 day intl shipping so the price difference is not that huge.


----------



## Green Highlander

Very impressed with Gnomon. I sent an email at about 10 AM US east coast time (10 PM Singapore time) not expecting o get a response until today. I was blown away when I received a response from Anders in less than 10 minutes. He was very helpful and accommodating in answering all my questions. Fantastic customer service! As a result, I placed my order for an Ocean 1 Bronze. Got my shipping notification today with an expected delivery on Wednesday. It has been a much quicker and painless process than when I bought directly from Steinhart in the past. Given the current exchange rate, it is less than a $25 USD difference. It's going to be a long couple of days waiting for DHL.


----------



## jshih1234

I live in the east coast of the USA. I'd checked with Steinhart's Judith H. Kuchler about buyinh steinhart watches from Gnomon. She said that Gnomon is authorized to sell Steinhart watches to the USA.

I placed my order of a Steinhart Marine Regulateur black on Tuesday with Gnomon and wearing it on Thursday the same week. Watch comes with Steinhart's warrenty + an extra Rios Chicago - Shell Cordovan leather strap and shipping is free.


----------



## Nettles

If the two main ordering options are either from Steinhart or Gnomon, then based on personal experience I would definitely go with Steinhart. I recently ordered an Ocean One 39 Black directly from Steinhart, the maker, and received it quickly, in factory new condition, and at a lesser price than offered by Gnomon. Further, a new watch previously ordered from Gnomon arrived with a scratched bezel; it was either used or returned stock. I had to chase them for their promised return shipping reimbursement, finally resorting to a charge back by my credit card company.


----------



## kinglee

I'm throwing something new into this mix. I ordered the Ocean One titanium from Toptime. Gnomon did not have it in stock and I thought I would give them a try. Payment is through PayPal and on my AMEX if I happen to run into any issues. 

I'll keep you updated, I ordered it about 20 minutes ago. 

toptime.eu


----------



## kinglee

It arrived yesterday. 15 days total. I did get an email that it was not currently in stock and then they followed up when it shipped. It was just a test. Only saved about 8 USD over ordering directly from Steinhart.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## ibang1

My first experience has been with Gnomon and I just ordered my first Steinhart OT500 GMT. My dealings with Gnomon was the most expedient service. I emailed Gnomon about the QC process and alignment concerns of the watch. Anders responded with their watches are QC'd before shipping and if I wanted a photo of the watch showing it's alignment. I took his offer and sure enough he sent me a photo. All this was done within 10 minutes by email. I paid $10 more but I'm sure I saved on paying any conversions fee for the credit card. Here is the photo I received of the watch before I ordered.


----------



## ibang1

Finally got my Steinhart this afternoon and my first watch. The watch was stuck in London over the weekend due to the storm hitting JFK. I’m already disappointed as the watch I received is completely out of alignment. The GMT hand is past the 6 O’clock and right before 13 HR mark. The date on the watch changes at 11:52pm. I’ve already sent an email and waiting to hear back. 

I was so stoke and I was hoping the issues I read about would have been corrected.


----------



## ibang1

Finally got my Steinhart this afternoon and my first watch. The watch was stuck in London over the weekend due to the storm hitting JFK. I’m already disappointed as the watch I received is completely out of alignment. The GMT hand is past the 6 O’clock and right before 13 HR mark. The date on the watch changes at 11:52pm. I’ve already sent an email and waiting to hear back. 

I was so stoke and I was hoping the issues I read about would have been corrected.


----------



## Chasen KM

IMO it’s well worth the price to order from Gnomon. $60 more BUT and it’s a BIG but, the added customer service, quality control, and speed of delivery make it well worth it.

My last two Steinhart orders took them over a week to confirm that it shipped, and another week to be delivered. 

Within 12hrs of ordering, Gnomon has sent me a tracking # and expected delivery date within 48hrs! Steinhart can’t even confirm or respond to an email that quickly. 

I’ll leave Steinhart to produce the watch, and Gnomon to sell them, every damn time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lvt

ibang1 said:


> Finally got my Steinhart this afternoon and my first watch. The watch was stuck in London over the weekend due to the storm hitting JFK. I'm already disappointed as the watch I received is completely out of alignment. The GMT hand is past the 6 O'clock and right before 13 HR mark. The date on the watch changes at 11:52pm. I've already sent an email and waiting to hear back.
> 
> I was so stoke and I was hoping the issues I read about would have been corrected.


How severe the misalignment is?


----------



## casablancawatch

*Re: Ordering from Steinhart vs. Gnomon THE LATEST AS OF JAN. 11,2018*

hi...had decided to go for a DLC and steinhart was the best looking out there for the submariner look, as well as all other qualifications important to me (swiss made, eta movement).

i ordered on jan. 5th despite the website saying they were on vacation until the 7th. the price difference for ordering from the U.S. was $30 LESS thru steinhart than thru gnomon. HOWever that is using paypal, which charges about $11 more via their currency rates than had i used a credit card. but steinhart uses some weirdo credit card verification system that has never worked on this or past orders, so i went with paypal and saved the $30 over the $480 i'd pay with gnomon.

on the 8th i received verification from steinhart they were preparing the order, which was in addition to the purchase verification i received immediately from paypal.

by the 9th i was notified by steinhart the watch was shipped via fedex to the U.S., and i received it today, the 11th.

so, considering that steinhart could NOT accept the order when they weren't in the office, from the moment they were back on the 8th to process my order until when i received it was 4 days.

so, 4 days from order to watch in hand, plus saving $30 over gnomon, is excellent and why i went with steinhart. not that one is better than the other given a customer's personal preference, but this is just the actual experience i had. it replicates 2 other orders of steinharts i have ever made. so go with gnomon if you have a reason to, but i would definitely NOT be afraid or wary of ordering from steinhart.


----------



## taifighter

In Canada I got hit with a fee from Fedex. Ugh I hate when it's hidden surprises!


----------



## lvt

taifighter said:


> In Canada I got hit with a fee from Fedex. Ugh I hate when it's hidden surprises!


Most of us have that FedEx thing too.

I paid $40 import taxes for my GMT, still better than the EU taxes.


----------



## Chasen KM

My watch arrived within 48hrs through Gnomon... it’s well worth the $$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StevePCTech

taifighter said:


> In Canada I got hit with a fee from Fedex. Ugh I hate when it's hidden surprises!


I had to pay $105 duty/taxes to FedEx for my Ocean 39.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

I ordered my OVR from gnomon and had no issues and got an extra micro fiber cloth and nato strap.


----------



## jerseydan31

Ra-Horakhty said:


> I ordered my OVR from gnomon and had no issues and got an extra micro fiber cloth and nato strap.


Did u pay extra for the NATO strap?


----------



## 959

Ordered from Gnomon. Got to NY in 3 days without any problems. Shipped DHL.


----------



## fastfras

taifighter said:


> In Canada I got hit with a fee from Fedex. Ugh I hate when it's hidden surprises!


I insist on CanadaPost delivery, it's more hit and miss when it come to extra fees. Couriers always charge the added tax and hit you with additional fees.


----------



## ae0ku

fastfras said:


> I insist on CanadaPost delivery, it's more hit and miss when it come to extra fees. Couriers always charge the added tax and hit you with additional fees.


I just ordered my first Steinhart directly from Steinhart on Monday 1/29/18. It arrived via Fedex on Friday 2/2/18. No extra fee's or issues. So far I'm loving my Ocean Titanium 500 GMT. I had considered ordering from Gnomon but they were out of stock at the time I ordered.


----------



## Pete26

I have ordered all mine from Gnomon and usually get it the next day. Impeccable service. 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

This is good info for someone looking for his first Steinhart. When I convert the Euros to dollars it looks like comparable models are not that far off price wise from either Gnomons or Steinhart. 

The Steinhart site shows a price both before and after tax but I'm not sure if that applies to USA exports.


----------



## kinglee

spclEd said:


> This is good info for someone looking for his first Steinhart. When I convert the Euros to dollars it looks like comparable models are not that far off price wise from either Gnomons or Steinhart.
> 
> The Steinhart site shows a price both before and after tax but I'm not sure if that applies to USA exports.


No VAT on export to US. No import tax on items less than $800 USD.

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## tupet

I'm about to order a Titanium GMT to a friend in the US. Gnomo is actually cheaper with DHL (3 days) than Steinhart directly. The only delay will be waiting for him to come back to Brazil in a couple of weeks.

Not to mention I ordered two bezel inserts (Free Shiping) and the Fedex tax to Brazil were more expensive than both pieces, I kid you not.


----------



## tupet

Do you guys, have any cupom code for Gnomo?


----------



## Theokoye

Will be ordering a Ocean Vintage GMT soon, looks like direct from Steinhart is only option at the moment


----------



## spclEd

My only experience with Steinhart Watches, including an AD or private seller, has been this week. I ordered a watch on Sunday night (CST: -6 GMT) and it arrived at the door in rural Central Texas early Wednesday afternoon. Total ET around 60 hours. For me it does not get better than that!


----------



## debussychopin

How much would import tax be to usa for a 950 dollar item?


----------



## spclEd

debussychopin said:


> How much would import tax be to usa for a 950 dollar item?


No import tax on mine.


----------



## debussychopin

Thanks. Another question, do the customs open the boxes and hand inspect items? I'm concerned about that.


----------



## JTO

I'll give my experience.

I ordered my ocean 39 from steinhart themselves and I live in Canada. The shipping time was fairly quick (your mileage may vary) and they shipped it through FedEx. I got hit with custom/import/handling fees. The extra fees was roughly $120 Canadian.


----------



## debussychopin

JTO said:


> I'll give my experience.
> 
> I ordered my ocean 39 from steinhart themselves and I live in Canada. The shipping time was fairly quick (your mileage may vary) and they shipped it through FedEx. I got hit with custom/import/handling fees. The extra fees was roughly $120 Canadian.


wow. do they open up your box and inspect your items?


----------



## JTO

debussychopin said:


> wow. do they open up your box and inspect your items?


Not that I seen. Only issue is I think Steinhart declares the item and value on top of the package so customs and FedEx just rolls with it.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I haven't bought from Gnomon Watches. But communicated with them a lot, and they've been really responsive and friendly.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

I’ve used both gnomen and steinhart directly . Both very reputable and reliable ALTHOUGH complete opposites. 
Steinhart has very terrible communication but very fast delivery 
Whereas gnomen is a little slower with delivery but very very well with communication.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxycats

I am really looking forward to my ocean one ceramic gmt .. I ordered through Gnomon and can vouch that the communication with Anders was excellent. Also placed an order for a phenomenato strap in grey. I think it will be quite the nice combo.


----------



## rjprusak

I have also ordered from Both Stienhart and Gnomon both were good customer experiences.


----------



## juanpam

I recently bought a insert bezel directly to Steinhart and the communication and shipping were perfect


----------



## spclEd

I would not hesitate to buy from either.


----------



## Foxycats

Well, I received my watch from Gnomon today. Other than the outer presentation box being damaged, super happy with the watch. 

The picture with my jacket was in the car prior to sizing the band, picture against the wall is after sizing. The fit is quite nice and the ceramic is indeed hard to see in certain light, but not that big of a deal haha, just rotate the wrist a bit and she's all good.


----------



## 92gli

On day 4 of waiting for a reply from gnomon about a warranty issue. I emailed steinhart first and they replied in 1 day.


----------



## duketogo81

spclEd said:


> I would not hesitate to buy from either.


But yet there is another thread running regarding quality control issues with a bracelet . I'm thinking it's an isolated issue as most threads on this fantastic brand and this part of the forum it is rarely heard of about such things - it's all good praise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill J

I have bought from Steinhart and Gnomon. Steinhart has always gotten me my watch within about 4 days, FedEx and then FedEx sends me a bill for about 10%. I am not sure that is the correct customs fee, as there is some amount that should be duty free. FedEx sends me the bill, paid to FedEx. Makes me wonder where the money actually ends up.

Gnomon got me a Squale watch within 36 hours from the time I placed the order, I was amazed. There were no customs fees. The watch came DHL. I ordered a Steinhart last week from Gnomon, website said "in Stock". Received a conformation email of the order but no tracking/shipping notice a week later. I can only guess that the watch was not actually in stock. So, I wait somewhat impatiently.


----------



## spclEd

duketogo81 said:


> But yet there is another thread running regarding quality control issues with a bracelet . I'm thinking it's an isolated issue as most threads on this fantastic brand and this part of the forum it is rarely heard of about such things - it's all good praise
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What??? This Thread: "Ordering from Steinhart vs. Gnomon"


----------



## spclEd

duketogo81 said:


> But yet there is another thread running regarding quality control issues with a bracelet . I'm thinking it's an isolated issue as most threads on this fantastic brand and this part of the forum it is rarely heard of about such things - it's all good praise
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? This Thread: "Ordering from Steinhart vs. Gnomon"...


----------



## duketogo81

spclEd said:


> What? This Thread: "Ordering from Steinhart vs. Gnomon"...


No it's the other thread "Steinhart quality control worse than ever" some guy with an issue with his bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

duketogo81 said:


> No it's the other thread "Steinhart quality control worse than ever" some guy with an issue with his bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand. My real question is why quote my post on this thread ('Steinhart or Gnomon') when you are commenting about a compleatly different topic on a different thread?


----------



## duketogo81

spclEd said:


> Yes, I understand. My real question is why quote my post on this thread ('Steinhart or Gnomon') when you are commenting about a compleatly different topic on a different thread?


I must of got mixed up with the threads . I do apologise. So many posts and forums !
I must of thought It was the other thread we were on and that you were defending the brand saying you had no issue ordering from either which nor do I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

duketogo81 said:


> I must of got mixed up with the threads . I do apologise. So many posts and forums !
> I must of thought It was the other thread we were on and that you were defending the brand saying you had no issue ordering from either which nor do I
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, now I understand. It's all good.


----------



## GerryH

Eodtech said:


> GerryH -
> 
> Can I ask you a question?
> 
> After all this drama, wouldn't it be worth $50 to you to get the watch delivered to your door in about 48 hours on average, with no frustration and no issues dealing with Steinhart? It absolutely is for me, but that is just my personal opinion of course.
> 
> As long as you are happy, that's all that really matters in the end.
> 
> Enjoy the new watch and wear it in good health...
> 
> Bob.


Sorry for necroing your post. I haven't been on here in a long time. But to answer your question, and so everyone else can see, my answer is yes. Pay a little more for a better experience. If I could go back and do it again, I would have paid the $50 extra to avoid all the drama.


----------



## ebenke

Foxycats said:


> Well, I received my watch from Gnomon today. Other than the outer presentation box being damaged, super happy with the watch.
> 
> The picture with my jacket was in the car prior to sizing the band, picture against the wall is after sizing. The fit is quite nice and the ceramic is indeed hard to see in certain light, but not that big of a deal haha, just rotate the wrist a bit and she's all good.


I love....love, love the Steinhart GMT's. I just can't choose a color! I love the Pepsi, but I already have a couple of SEIKO divers in that scheme.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirborneSFC

Placed my order early Sunday morning through Gnomon for a 39mm Ocean One. I did so because reading everyone's experiences of going direct through Steinhart seemed mixed. I used to live in Germany and still order nice things from there without issues. Still if paying slightly more allows to me to get my watch sooner and without customs I am all for it. 
Never paid customs on things from Europe so far but again the extra money I paid seems like cheap insurance. Will keep everyone posted. 

My end game is a reference 16800 Submariner (with the same or similar specs as the Steinhart 39mm offering) so I have a feel of what it is to live with the watch.


----------



## gh0stleader

roman1191 said:


> I've used both gnomen and steinhart directly . Both very reputable and reliable ALTHOUGH complete opposites.
> Steinhart has very terrible communication but very fast delivery
> Whereas gnomen is a little slower with delivery but very very well with communication.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AirborneSFC

So an update for those on the fence with GNOMON. My watch was shipped Monday and arrived in the US Tuesday. Currently DHL status says Customs status updated. Should everything go well it will arrive tomorrow. I will post the exact steps it took going from GNOMON to myself (just outside of DC/DMV). I did email customer service and they got back to me very quickly.


----------



## sasilm2

I have always ordered directly from steinhart 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lehrer07

I ordered my Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 blue-red from steinhartwatches.de first thing in the morning on August 14 and it was delivered via FedEx to me in Ohio on August 20 by 10:30 a.m. Email communication (I speak German) was fine and packaging was excellent. No problems whatsoever!


----------



## AirborneSFC

lehrer07 said:


> I ordered my Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 blue-red from steinhartwatches.de first thing in the morning on August 14 and it was delivered via FedEx to me in Ohio on August 20 by 10:30 a.m. Email communication (I speak German) was fine and packaging was excellent. No problems whatsoever!


I lived in Bamberg for many years and my daughter was born there


----------



## AirborneSFC

My watch showed up Wednesday, no duty tax due, and a free Nato strap from GNOMON! Recap - ordered Sunday the 19th and it arrived on the 22nd.


----------



## Wave1911

AirborneSFC said:


> My watch showed up Wednesday, no duty tax due, and a free Nato strap from GNOMON! Recap - ordered Sunday the 19th and it arrived on the 22nd.


To the US?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wave1911

The Ocean One Titanium 500 is about $100 more at Gnomon, all their watches seem to be more. Why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Wave1911 said:


> The Ocean One Titanium 500 is about $100 more at Gnomon, all their watches seem to be more. Why?


Im my experiences with both Steinhart and Gnomon over the years, Gnomon has been much more efficient with ordering, shipping, delivery and communications. Historically, when I have ordered from Gnomon in Singapore my items would arrive to me in California in a matter of 3 or 4 days. On a few occasions, sooner than that if I hit it just right. Also, Gnomon Customer service is second to none. Anders is fantastic and very responsive. He will generally return your email within a day and usually addresses your concern personally.

As recent as earlier this year, Steinhart still had a lot of issues with ordering and shipping. It has taken weeks for watches and accessories to arrive to me at my same location from Germany. Also, Steinhart still has very spotty customer service at best. It has taken them a very long and extended periods of time to respond to my emails or inquiries, address issues and return watches from service. As a recent example I sent a question to [email protected] on Tuesday (Today is Friday) and I still haven't received a response or any acknowledgment which is pretty common. On a few occasions, I didn't get any response at all.

Things have gotten markedly better in the last several months with shipping and ordering from Steinhart, but sadly they still have some pretty serious issues with CS and responding to email enquires. It sometimes feels like you are dealing with an anonymous person on the other end who really isn't invested in addressing your questions or concerns. But, if you are fortunate enough to deal with Mr Steinhart personally, things get done at an incredible rate, but that is not always possible or can even be expected.

So, to answer your question the extra 10-15% you might pay for a watch from Gnomon MAY be worth it to you and again it may not. It is a personal and financial choice and personally I am very happy paying for the very dependable and incredibly fast delivery, amazing customer service and fantastic follow up from Anders. Plus, Gnomon has a lot of Steinhart Exclusives that you can only get from them which also come with all of the above listed perks. If you are a frequent, loyal or return customer, it feels like Anders will take care of you and personally which is always appreciated and worth the extra expense to me.

Since 2007 when I got my first Steinhart Ocean 1, I have been an extremely loyal Steinhart customer, fan and supporter, (See some of my Posts, Lol) so believe me it gives me ZERO pleasure to write this. But if there was one facet of Steinhart Germany that I wish would be addressed, remedied and brought up to the amazing level of quality that their watches and accessories we already enjoy, it is this. They have made huge strides as of late and I hope they continue to improve, but there are some bugs that still need to be worked out.


----------



## AirborneSFC

Wave1911 said:


> To the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger - USA


----------



## Eodtech

Here is another very recent Gnomon success story... I ordered a watch at 0830 on Wednesday and it was in my hands tonight, Friday at 1700. Less that 72 hours. I don't think you can beat that coming from Singapore to California.


----------



## AirborneSFC

Eodtech said:


> Here is another very recent Gnomon success story... I ordered a watch at 0830 on Wednesday and it was in my hands tonight, Friday at 1700. Less that 72 hours. I don't think you can beat that coming from Singapore to California.


Great to hear - it was your posts that I found when doing my research that encouraged me to go through Gnomon. The added bonus of a NATO strap along with fast shipping and great customer service was what won me over. Naturally if I was still living in Germany I would just go to the shop. Side note my wife wants a 39mm Ocean One so I will be ordering again from Gnomon soon.


----------



## Eodtech

AirborneSFC said:


> Great to hear - it was your posts that I found when doing my research that encouraged me to go through Gnomon. The added bonus of a NATO strap along with fast shipping and great customer service was what won me over. Naturally if I was still living in Germany I would just go to the shop. Side note my wife wants a 39mm Ocean One so I will be ordering again from Gnomon soon.


I am glad I could convey my experiences with both companies and it helped you make an informed decision. Im happy it has worked out so far.

But I do have a small confession to make... If lived in Germany I think I would be sleeping at the shop, Lol. :roll: :-x


----------



## fish70

I live in rural New Mexico. Steinhart got my Ocean One GMT 39mm to me in two days. Amazing.


----------



## glblaccess

Was contemplating all week which to order from and finally pulled the trigger with Gnomon. Anders Tan's replies were lightning fast and very courteous. I ordered the watches on Wednesday 6:00pm and received them by DHL at 1:00pm. All the way from Singapore to L.A. in less than 48 hours. The flight(s) alone for this distance is about 20 hours. Great service!


----------



## NegNoodles

Has anyone experienced STeinhart taking a long time to deliver their watches? I've read the reviews so far and it's fair to say that a good amount prefer Steinhart while another good amount prefer Gnomon. However what I care about most is the delivery time. Is Gnomon usually faster than Steinhart? I live in the US btw


----------



## slorollin

My last 2 transactions with Gnomon went smoothly and quickly. I'm in NC. The first was ordered on a Friday and delivered Monday. The second was ordered 3:00am on a Sunday morning, delivered Wednesday...

...both with extra NATO straps and a cleaning cloth included for free. Tough to beat.


----------



## Fatvette

I ordered my OVM from Steinhart directly. It’s been about a year ago so if I remember correctly it took 7-10 days to get to Indy. If I buy another I would probably go with Gnomon next time as their shipping and customer service is unbelievable. I had some questions in regards to another brand I was interested in an Anders was very prompt with getting back to me and answering my questions. Although I have had no problems I have read that if there is Anders is very quick on rectifying the issue. I think those things are enough for me to pay a little more.


----------



## 92gli

I ordered another watch from Gnomon on Saturday and it will arrive tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## slorollin

92gli said:


> I ordered another watch from Gnomon on Saturday and it will arrive tomorrow (Wednesday).


So, how often do you check the DHL tracking?


----------



## diao

I ordered Saturday night, scheduled delivery was Thursday, had a clearance delay, got it the Monday after. So, pretty freaking quick. Also, everything arrived intact.


----------



## 92gli

The "bubble box" packaging they use now is awesome. As is the cleaning cloth (it's nicer than the omega one I have). Alas, the squale I bought is a 12 hour catch and release. I really don't like the color I bought. o|


----------



## mule

I ordered from Steinhart directly and it arrived at my house in Idaho, USA, in two days. Two day international shipping through FedEx and I do not have to pay any extra that I'm aware. I am impressed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowlands

Gnomon doesn't allow returns, correct?


----------



## slorollin

Shadowlands said:


> Gnomon doesn't allow returns, correct?


Wrong, Anders at Gnomen will do everything he can to help you.


----------



## arok

was contemplating this same quesiton before i ordered... from steinhart. received the watch in 2 business day, packaged super well with the rubber strap accessory. smooth transaction and i had an issue with it when it arrived... the bracelet was pushed up and knicked the endlinks... this is the gmt 500 titanium gmt. and Steinhart is sending me a pair of new endlinks, so there's that. overall, theyv'e been great


----------



## 92gli

slorollin said:


> Wrong, Anders at Gnomen will do everything he can to help you.


They're not zappos. You pay for shipping both ways and no stickers or protective wrapping can be removed from the watch.


----------



## Gavinr

I ordered from Steinhart a week or so ago. It came in 2 days to midwest of US. With the current exchange rate I paid 380.00 for an OVM! Almost 100 less than gnomon. Couldnt be happier. Still haven't received any kind of bill for import charges from FedEx.


----------



## jmai

Gavinr said:


> I ordered from Steinhart a week or so ago. It came in 2 days to midwest of US. With the current exchange rate I paid 380.00 for an OVM! Almost 100 less than gnomon. Couldnt be happier. Still haven't received any kind of bill for import charges from FedEx.


You'll get a bill in the mail in about a month. I always do unfortunately.


----------



## moonwalker239

May not be the right topic to ask but how is your experience with Gnomon in term of servicing? I owned a few watches from them (although all were bought used, just to clarify). Recently I brought one of mine there to check (under warranty) and was told it'll need 4-6 weeks to regulate the watch. Does that seem a bit too long?


----------



## moonwalker239

moonwalker239 said:


> May not be the right topic to ask but how is your experience with Gnomon in term of servicing? I owned a few watches from them (although all were bought used, just to clarify). Recently I brought one of mine there to check (under warranty) and was told it'll need 4-6 weeks to regulate the watch. Does that seem a bit too long?


Just an update to be fair to Gnomon, received a call last week that my watch is ready for collection. That was slightly more than 10 days which is quite reasonable to me.


----------



## Sine80

I have one from Steinhart and one from Gnomon. Who gives you better price is better. Thank God I didn't have to do send it back for repair so I don't know who is better in that case.


----------



## MtnDrew

Comparing the euro to dollar rates and shipping costs, and the consistent praise for Gnomon found throughout the thread, I sent in my order this morning for my first Steinhart. Can't wait to get it, going to be a long few days!


----------



## gfab333

I have bought three Steinhart from Gnomon and live in Hawaii. I totally agree with everything stated in Eodtech's post, based on my own experience.


----------



## 3502dav

I purchased my OVM 39 from Gnomon about a year ago. Can someone tell me if it goes directly to Steinhart for any warranty / service work or does Gnomon get involved?
Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

I ordered my steinhart w in the past year directly from their website. I ordered Friday morning. Received watch Wednesday morning. And ZERO customs fee or anything. Saved money by ordering thru steinharts website. Especially cuz no VAT fee or whatever.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

3502dav said:


> I purchased my OVM 39 from Gnomon about a year ago. Can someone tell me if it goes directly to Steinhart for any warranty / service work or does Gnomon get involved?
> Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It goes back to Gnomon


----------



## Earthjade

Gnomon are good.
This month, I bought a watch from them and prior to purchase asked if it was running below +10 seconds a day. Anders Tan (the manager there) used a timegrapher on the watch and confirmed it was the case, so i made the purchase.
When I got the watch, I found it was running at about +18 seconds so I sent Gnomon an email telling them that it wasn't running under 10 as claimed. If I got it regulated locally or paid to send it back to them, I'd be losing money either way.
After a few emails, Gnomon agreed that if I got it regulated locally, they would refund the cost of the service when I provided proof. Honestly, this was the most sensible solution.

So I take the watch my local watchmaker and they checked it out, demagnetised it and them run it through the timegrapher - post-demagnetisation it was running at +8.5 seconds in three positions (realistically, if you leave the watch sitting dial upright at night, it gets closer to +6 seconds). The watchmaker gave me the watch back for no charge because it was a simple fix.
But - it was nice to know Gnomon would have covered the cost of the regulation and water-resistance check.

Oh, and the watch was a Steinhart OVM 39. 
I had a s**t experience with Steinhart last year (someone recently resurrected that thread) but for a beater watch, the OVM was hard to beat with the ETA 2824 at $500. Me having a lower opinion of Steinhart than most on this forum also works well since I won't cry when the thing gets dings and scratches.


----------



## 3502dav

MichaelMaggi said:


> It goes back to Gnomon


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20chip

I ordered a Steinhart OVM 39 from Gnomon close to a month ago, when it arrived it came with a personalized note alongside a "swag pouch" which included a lug measuring tool as well as a NATO strap. Was very impressed, Gnomon is not like other Singapore-based watch sellers.


----------



## 20chip

Earthjade said:


> Gnomon are good.
> This month, I bought a watch from them and prior to purchase asked if it was running below +10 seconds a day. Anders Tan (the manager there) used a timegrapher on the watch and confirmed it was the case, so i made the purchase.
> When I got the watch, I found it was running at about +18 seconds so I sent Gnomon an email telling them that it wasn't running under 10 as claimed. If I got it regulated locally or paid to send it back to them, I'd be losing money either way.
> After a few emails, Gnomon agreed that if I got it regulated locally, they would refund the cost of the service when I provided proof. Honestly, this was the most sensible solution.
> 
> So I take the watch my local watchmaker and they checked it out, demagnetised it and them run it through the timegrapher - post-demagnetisation it was running at +8.5 seconds in three positions (realistically, if you leave the watch sitting dial upright at night, it gets closer to +6 seconds). The watchmaker gave me the watch back for no charge because it was a simple fix.
> But - it was nice to know Gnomon would have covered the cost of the regulation and water-resistance check.
> 
> Oh, and the watch was a Steinhart OVM 39.
> I had a s**t experience with Steinhart last year (someone recently resurrected that thread) but for a beater watch, the OVM was hard to beat with the ETA 2824 at $500. Me having a lower opinion of Steinhart than most on this forum also works well since I won't cry when the thing gets dings and scratches.


I figure Steinhart regulates them now before they send them off. My OVM is running +/- 2 seconds a day. Just incredible.


----------



## 20chip

20chip said:


> I figure Steinhart regulates them now before they send them off. My OVM is running +/- 2 seconds a day. Just incredible.


I mean Gnomon not Steinhart. Sorry.


----------



## Carrot01

Well I just pulled the pin on a 42mm Ocean one with the 'no cyclop' option from Gnomnom - This will be a good test case as Ive had nothing to do with them before, hopefully will be here mid next week


----------



## gto05z

I bought an Ocean 1 GMT from Gnomon in Oct last year. Arrived within 5 days via DHL with no customs duty charges or GST. 9 months after purchase I had to send it back for repair. The watch was losing approx 7 mins a week also when I pulled the crown out to set it the dial moved from left to right. Gnomon have had it now for 6 weeks. Not sure if they repair it in house or they send it to Steinhart. After 6 weeks I emailed Gnomon to see how much longer. No reply after 3 days. Emailed again then got a reply after 4 days (7 days total) They said my watch will be shipped the next day. I waited 3 days for tracking but nothing. Emailed them again to enquire about tracking. No reply for 5 days (8 days total). Then got a reply with tracking only to find out it left 8 days after I was told it had left. Should be here next week. I found their customer service to be severely lacking. Wont be buying from them again.


----------



## Carrot01

wow, that seems pretty bad - for both the quality of the watch & service


----------



## Carrot01

Watch arrived an hour ago - looks great so far - Less than 48hrs & delivery on a sunday too


----------



## will70

Just received an OVM from Gnomon. Very impressed with service. Ordered on Thursday and received Tuesday in Canada. 

Very well packed. Watch was stunning. Highly recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietly

I know this is an old thread but I figure I'd toss my 2 cents in anyway. I just bought my first Steinhart. OVM 39 so I had to buy from Gnomon. Paid for on Monday and received today (Wednesday). I have to imagine part of the reason that Gnomon charge more than Steinhart directly because shipping a parcel from Singapore to the US in under 48 hours can't be cheap. They also gave me a free NATO strap for whatever that's worth (maybe 10 bucks?).

Very pleasant experience with Gnomon, definitely recommend them.


----------



## BSG75

I just ordered an Ocean One 39 Ceramic from Gnomon. A little more expensive than ordering directly from Steinhart, but I wanted to give Gnomon a try since I've read a lot of good things about them in this thread. It seems like you get expedited shipping, and extended warranty and a few "extras" for the extra money.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Steinhart takes forever to ship direct from Germany. Took like 14 days for me.


----------



## Russell44

Cpt Canuck said:


> Steinhart takes forever to ship direct from Germany. Took like 14 days for me.


Well they may have in your case but I've read many here who are surprised at the high speed delivery. Mine was delivered in 6 days in rural Australia.


----------



## MX54LIFE

For those who have ordered directly from Steinhart did you get a tracking number or postage confirmation?


----------



## Russell44

MX54LIFE said:


> For those who have ordered directly from Steinhart did you get a tracking number or postage confirmation?


Yes, I tracked mine from one side of Germany to the other, to Charles DeGaul airport in France, to Dubai, Singapore, Sydney, and the next morning it knocked on my door.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Gnoman also has exclusive versions/dials of many watch brands such as squale, steinhart, etc.


----------



## BSG75

My Ocean One 39mm Ceramic arrived this morning. I ordered on Thursday afternoon U.S. EDT and had it delivered to my office. It was very well packaged and came with an extra NATO strap. I'll remove the stickers and size the bracelet when I get home this evening. So far, very impressed with Gnomon.


----------



## ksus2020

Gnomon has some good pricing hard to pass up


----------



## MX54LIFE

So I ordered my jubilee bracelet for Explorer 39 from Steinhart last Thursday 8/15......got confirmation of delivery Monday 8/19.......tracking says it will be here in Northern California on Thursday 8/22.
Considering the jubilee bracelet is $30 cheaper compared to Gnomon......I think it is a good compromise. 
But if you want it fast, Gnomon is the deal.


----------



## yankeexpress

ksus2020 said:


> Gnomon has some good pricing hard to pass up


Sometimes. Other times their prices can be beat.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Update. Well the jubilee bracelet arrived from Steinhart Germany in 2 days to NorCal. Fedex tracking said Thursday but it got delivered today. Counting out the weekends it took them 2 days to process the orders. Good work. So basically the main company is cheaper altho’ Gnomon has LE watches that are exclusive to them. Either way a good brand to deal with.


----------

